# Βωβοί στον Ελαιώνα



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2009)

Θα το ξέρετε ίσως: Στον ιστότοπο _Για τη διάσωση του Ελαιώνα_ μπορείτε να βρείτε όσα έχουν σχέση με την υπόθεση Ελαιώνας - γήπεδο ΠΑΟ - Mall - Βωβός, μια υπόθεση που η έκβασή της θα έχει επιπτώσεις σε όλους τους Αθηναίους, Παναθηναϊκούς και μη. Προς το παρόν το ΣτΕ έχει κόψει τη φόρα όσων οραματίζονται την «διπλή ανάπλαση» -τρομάρα μας- αλλά είναι σίγουρο οτι όταν παίζονται τόσα λεφτά στο παιχνίδι, δεν πρόκειται να μείνουν ούτε ...βωβοί ούτε με δεμένα τα χέρια για πολύ. Για να δούμε...

Χρήσιμα λινκς για ενημέρωση:
Διαμαρτυρία κατοίκων για τον Ελαιώνα (από την Καθημερινή)
Παρατηρητήριο Ελεύθερων Χώρων
Δημοτική κίνηση Ανοιχτή Πόλη
Διέξοδο χωρίς Βωβό δίνει το ΣτΕ στον ΠAO (από την Καθημερινή)
Ελαιώνας - Η θέση του ΤΕΕ
Οι Παναθηναϊκοί της Αριστεράς - Οι Αριστεροί του Παναθηναϊκού


----------



## dipylos (Jan 21, 2009)

Κουταμάρες. Όποιος έχει περάσει από 'κει, ξέρει πώς είναι και ότι έτσι θα μείνει για πάντα. Αλλά μας ενώνει *η μόνη ιδεολογία* που εκφράζει τα τρίσβαθα της ψυχής του Ελληνάρα: ο Λουδδιτισμός.


----------



## Elena (Jan 21, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Κουταμάρες.



Στο ίδιο πνεύμα -έτσι για τις ισορροπίες. Ανοησίες. 




dipylos said:


> Όποιος έχει περάσει από 'κει, ξέρει πώς είναι και ότι έτσι θα μείνει για πάντα.




Όποιος περνούσε καθημερινά από εκεί το '60, το '80 και το '90, αλλά *και* σήμερα
ξέρει ότι έχει ήδη αλλάξει πολύ (τρελά) και αποκλείεται να μείνει όπως είναι για περισσότερο από 5-10 χρόνια -και πολλά λέω.




dipylos said:


> [...] που εκφράζει τα τρίσβαθα της ψυχής του Ελληνάρα: ο Λουδδιτισμός.



Nαι, αυτό ενώνει τους κατοίκους της συγκεκριμένης περιοχής.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 21, 2009)

Χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε. Εκεί που πιθανόν διαφωνούμε είναι σε αυτήν την τόσο ρεαλιστική ιδεολογία: να έχουμε όλοι λεφτά, κατά προτίμηση χωρίς κακούς εργοδότες που μας πίνουν το αίμα, να ζούμε ανάμεσα σε ρυάκια, πλατάνια και ωδικά πτηνά και να ασχολούμεθα με το τραγούδι, πίνοντας δροσερούς χυμούς βιολογικής καλλιέργειας.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2009)

Ναι, όλοι άλλωστε, εκτός από μερικούς ανόητους λουδίτες μάγκες του βοτανικού εκεί πέρα, ξέρουμε πόσο παραγωγικό και αναπτυξιακό έργο είναι η εγκατάσταση mall σε μια περιοχή. Και όχι μόνο...Προσφέρει και θέσεις εργασίας σε 800 φτωχούς μετανάστες -εξειδικευμένους στην κατασκευή mall και μόνο- τους οποίους τώρα θα αναγκαστεί να απολύσει ο καημένος ο κ. Βωβός που για χάρη τους την πήρε την εργολαβίτσα -μέσα μπαίνει ο άνθρωπος- γιατί τι να τους κάνει, δεν χτίζει κι αλλού mall να τους απασχολήσει...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2009)

«Να σταματήσει το έγκλημα στον Ελαιώνα»; Είμαι εκεί σχεδόν κάθε μέρα εδώ και είκοσι χρόνια (και σ' όλες τις γωνιές του απ' άκρη σ' άκρη), και τώρα θυμήθηκαν τον Ελαιώνα κάποιοι που αμφιβάλλω αν έχουν πάει ποτέ εκεί; Ή που δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάνε εκεί όσο είναι ακόμη η πιο υποβαθμισμένη περιοχή της Αθήνας; Δεν με νοιάζει τι θα γίνει κειπέρα, αλλά μου τη δίνει αφάνταστα η υποκρισία. Για να γίνουν αλλαγές τόσο μεγάλης κλίμακας, χρειάζεται να ρίξει λεφτά κάποιος που θα έχει συμφέρον και θα έχει ανταποδοτικότητα από αυτήν του την κίνηση. Φυσικά και να συζητήσουμε το να πρόκειται για μία λογικού επιπέδου ανταποδοτικότητα κι όχι για λεόντειο (για μας το λαό) συμφωνία. Αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να βγάλει κάτι για να ωφεληθούμε κι εμείς. Και κυρίως όχι άλλη υποκρισία. Το μόνο ζώο (που όμως δεν κινδυνεύει με εξαφάνιση) που επηρεάζεται από το βιότοπο του Ελαιώνα (χωρίς, φυσικά, να φωλιάζει εκεί) είναι ο κροκόδειλος — του οποίου τα δάκρυα πλημμυρίζουν τώρα τελευταία τον Ελαιώνα (που πάσχει κι από αντιπλημμυρικά). Εν κατακλείδι: Δεν σας κάνει ο Βωβός; Ή είναι αισχρά κερδοσκόπος; Ορίστε κάποιον άλλον. Αλλά, για να μην σας πάρει μια αιωνιότητα μέχρι ν' αποφασίσετε, καθίστε να σκεφτείτε ενόσω βρίσκεστε καθημερινή (κατά προτίμηση Παρασκευή) απ' το πρωί στις έξι στον Ελαιώνα, να δείτε τι εστί βερίκοκο.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Για να γίνουν αλλαγές τόσο μεγάλης κλίμακας, χρειάζεται να ρίξει λεφτά κάποιος που θα έχει συμφέρον και θα έχει ανταποδοτικότητα από αυτήν του την κίνηση.


Θες να πεις ότι, αν φυτέψουμε _λεφτόδεντρα_, δεν θα βγάλουν λεφτά; Πέφτω από τα σύννεφα!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2009)

Περισσότερα εδώ:
http://salata.wordpress.com/


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2009)

Μια τοποθέτηση πιο σοβαρή από την παραπάνω:
[...]
«Είναι προφανής η πολυπλοκότητα των προβλημάτων της περιοχής αλλά και η γκάμα των δυνατοτήτων που παρέχει» ανέφεραν στην Διημερίδα για τον Ελαιώνα οι εισηγητές του ΤΕΕ κ.κ. Ν. Μπανιάς και Ν. Γκρατσίας και διαπίστωναν ότι «Τόσο η ιστορικότητα, όσο και η έκταση και η στρατηγική σημασίας θέση της, είναι στοιχεία που τη διαφοροποιούν από οποιαδήποτε άλλη «εκτός σχεδίου» περιοχή της Αθήνας και απαιτούν μια αντιμετώπιση με ειδική φιλοσοφία, έμπνευση και πολιτική βούληση» (18/6/1991).
Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα με τον Ελαιώνα δεν είναι ότι δεν υπήρξαν προτάσεις «έμπνευση και πολιτική βούληση» από το 1991 και μετά, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. *Υπήρξε πολιτική έμπνευση και βούληση να απαξιωθεί το «Κάλλιστον Προάστειον» να παραμένει για δεκάδες χρόνια ανοικτή χαβούζα έτσι ώστε με όχημα τη κατασκευή του γηπέδου του ΠΑΟ να τσιμεντοποιηθεί και να ακυρωθεί οποιαδήποτε σκέψη και διάθεση για μια πραγματική και ποιοτική αναβάθμιση της περιοχής με μεγάλους ελεύθερους και πράσινους χώρους.*
[...]
Αυτή η τακτική έχει εφαρμοστεί με επιτυχία σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις άλλωστε...


----------



## dipylos (Jan 21, 2009)

Elsa μου, _εμείς_ νικήσαμε στον Εμφύλιο. Έτσι η χώρα έμεινε ελεύθερη και μπόρεσε να πλουτίσει, με συνέπεια εσύ και εγώ να έχουμε τώρα PC και να γράφουμε σε φόρουμ. Αν είχατε νικήσει _εσείς_, εσύ και εγώ θα είμαστε δυό από τους


Elsa said:


> 800 φτωχούς μετανάστες


Έλληνες που θα έχτιζαν mall στην Ιταλία. Arrivederci.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2009)

dipylos said:


> _εμείς_ - _εσείς_


Χαλλόου; Μπαρδόν; 
Διακρίνω έναν εκνευρισμό ή λάθος κάνω; 
Ciao, ragazzo!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 21, 2009)

Όχι. Εκνευρισμένοι είναι μονίμως οι διάφοροι Τσιπραλαβάνοι. Ξέρεις, εκείνοι που μονίμως νομίζουν ότι επειδή _θέλουν_ κάτι, γίνεται. Όπως τα παιδάκια που φωνάζουν οργίλα στη μαμά τους: "Δεν θέλω φασολάδα. Θέλω πίτσα. Θέλω, θέλω, θέλω!" Και χτυπούν το πόδι κάτω.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2009)

Τώρα αυτό υποτίθεται οτι έπρεπε να με αποστομώσει; 
(αφού χαιρετιστήκαμε πριν...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Elsa μου, _εμείς_ νικήσαμε στον Εμφύλιο.


Ναι, Δίπυλε. Αλλά μην το κάνεις να φαίνεται σαν πλιάτσικο. Το λέω ως αναγνώστης του νήματος που δεν έχει γνώση των λεπτομερειών του θέματος (οπότε δεν έχω και άποψη). Ανήκω σε εκείνους που υμνούν τον Τσόρτσιλ που δεν βρεθήκαμε στην άλλη μπάντα. Ταυτόχρονα, ελπίζω ότι αυτό δεν θα σημαίνει αιωνίως ότι θα θάβουμε τα πάντα κάτω από οδοστρωτήρες της σκέψης, της οικοδόμησης, της αισθητικής.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> δεν έχει γνώση των λεπτομερειών του θέματος (οπότε δεν έχω και άποψη)


Οι λεπτομέρειες δεν έχουν τόση σημασία, σημασία έχει να πιάνεις τα βασικά:


nickel said:


> Ανήκω σε εκείνους που υμνούν τον Τσόρτσιλ


Και, Zazula, κακώς βλέπεις:


Zazula said:


> υποκρισία.


Δεν υπάρχει υποκρισία. Οι Αλαβανοτσιπραίοι τα πιστεύουν όσα λένε, ειλικρινώς. Από βουλησιαρχία πάσχουν. Θέλουν σώνει και καλά πίτσα. Πληρωμένη με τον άφθονο καρπό των λεφτόδεντρων.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ναι, Δίπυλε. Αλλά μην το κάνεις να φαίνεται σαν πλιάτσικο. Το λέω ως αναγνώστης του νήματος που δεν έχει γνώση των λεπτομερειών του θέματος (οπότε δεν έχω και άποψη). Ανήκω σε εκείνους που υμνούν τον Τσόρτσιλ που δεν βρεθήκαμε στην άλλη μπάντα. Ταυτόχρονα, ελπίζω ότι αυτό δεν θα σημαίνει αιωνίως ότι θα θάβουμε τα πάντα κάτω από οδοστρωτήρες της σκέψης, της οικοδόμησης, της αισθητικής.



Το θέμα είναι πως οι ευρωπαϊκές πρωτεύουσες της από δώθε μπάντας δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την Αθήνα! Τι διάολο, όλες Αλαβανοτσιπραίοι τις έφτιαξαν; 
Από την -_δική σας_- Καθημερινή:

_Σήμερα, μόλις δύο (2!) τετραγωνικά μέτρα πράσινου αντιστοιχούν ανά κάτοικο, κατατάσσοντας την Αθήνα ως την ευρωπαϊκή πρωτεύουσα με τη χαμηλότερη αναλογία (ενδεικτικά, στη Βόννη αντιστοιχούν 35, στο Ρότερνταμ 24, ενώ στις Ρώμη, Παρίσι και Λονδίνο 9 τ.μ. πρασίνου). Σύμφωνα με τον Ευρωπαϊκό Οργανισμό Περιβάλλοντος, η αναλογία θα πρέπει να αγγίξει τα 9 τ.μ., προκειμένου η Αθήνα να θεωρηθεί ότι είναι μία ανθρώπινη και βιώσιμη πόλη. Μοιραία, ως επιτακτική ανάγκη φαντάζει η δημιουργία μητροπολιτικού πάρκου στο Ελληνικό - αν και η πολύμηνη καθυστέρηση στην υλοποίησή του, καθώς και οι φήμες για άλλες χρήσεις, δημιουργούν ανησυχία για πιθανή αλλαγή σχεδίων από κυβερνητικής πλευράς._

Για πήγαινε και στο Βερολίνο να δεις, ένα δάσος ολόκληρο έχει στην καρδιά της πρώην αποκείθε μπάντας...


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2009)

Ελπίζω να μην τα λες εμένα. Εγώ είμαι οικολόγος - εναλλακτικός. Και σαν καλός αλχημιστής, κάνω πειράματα για τα λεφτόδεντρα.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 21, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Σήμερα, μόλις δύο (2!) τετραγωνικά μέτρα πράσινου αντιστοιχούν ανά κάτοικο


Πάλι συμφωνούμε. Εδώ το κείμενο αναφέρεται σε κλάσμα. Τα κλάσματα έχουν αριθμητή και παρανομαστή. Εσύ ενδεχομένως διαπιστώνεις πρόβλημα αριθμητού. Εγώ παρανομαστού. Τι μας κουβαληθήκατε όλοι εδώ; Σας προσκαλέσαμε και δεν το θυμόμαστε; Γυρίστε όλοι στα (καταπράσινα) χωριά _σας_ και το κλάσμα αυτομάτως διορθώνεται. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2009)

Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι που ανήκω στους άσχετους που περιέγραψε ο Ζάζουλας και παράλληλα δεν μπορώ και να σας παρακολουθήσω; :)
Οι σύνδεσμοι της Έλσας παραπέμπουν σε άρθρα που εναντιώνονται στην υπέρμετρη ανοικοδόμηση της περιοχής, βλέπουν σκοπιμότητες στο χτίσιμο εμπορικού και υποψιάζονται ότι δε θα δημιουργηθεί αρκετά μεγάλος χώρος πρασίνου, σε αντίθεση με τα όσα έχουν εξαγγελθεί, σωστά;
Το Ζάζουλα ευτυχώς τον κατανόησα :)
Δίπυλε, εσύ πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να γίνει το εμπορικό κέντρο, ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Το θέμα είναι πως οι ευρωπαϊκές πρωτεύουσες της από δώθε μπάντας δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την Αθήνα! Τι διάολο, όλες Αλαβανοτσιπραίοι τις έφτιαξαν;
> Για πήγαινε και στο Βερολίνο να δεις, ένα δάσος ολόκληρο έχει στην καρδιά της πρώην αποκείθε μπάντας...



Ε, ναι... τόσο πολύ δύσκολο είναι; Νομίζω ότι γι' αυτό γίνεται η διαμαρτυρία. Τόσες υποσχέσεις, τόσα ψέμματα, κανένας σεβασμός για τους Αθηναίους. Πέραν του ότι -απ' αυτά που έχω ακούσει - προσφέρεται ιδανικά για πάρκο. Ή μήπως οι Αθηναίοι δεν τα έχουν πληρώσει τα κεφάλαια που απαιτούνται; Ή μήπως το Ελληνικό δεν θα μπορούσε να χρηματοδοτηθεί από το Δ' Κοινοτικό Πλαίσιο Στήριξης (κατά 85% χρηματοδότηση από την Ευρώπη) και οι Έλληνες δεν ήθελαν; Αστικός μύθος;


----------



## Elena (Jan 22, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Όχι. Εκνευρισμένοι είναι μονίμως οι διάφοροι Τσιπραλαβάνοι. Ξέρεις, εκείνοι που μονίμως νομίζουν ότι επειδή _θέλουν_ κάτι, γίνεται. Όπως τα παιδάκια που φωνάζουν οργίλα στη μαμά τους: "Δεν θέλω φασολάδα. Θέλω πίτσα. Θέλω, θέλω, θέλω!" Και χτυπούν το πόδι κάτω.




Aυτό μου άρεσε, ομολογουμένως. Η οικογένεια Αλαβάνου έχει πετύχει τρίδυμο λαϊκό: Εμείς, Εσείς, αλλά ΚΑΙ οι άλλοι -ένα αδερφάκι σε κάθε μαχαλά. :) 
(Όπως θα έλεγε το εν λόγω παιδάκι: ετσουσία, αντιπολίτευση ΚΑΙ αντικαθεστωτικοί... )

_Αναζητούνται οι ελάχιστες τιμές που γελάει ο Αλαβάνος..._


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ή μήπως οι Αθηναίοι δεν τα έχουν πληρώσει τα κεφάλαια που απαιτούνται; Ή μήπως το Ελληνικό δεν θα μπορούσε να χρηματοδοτηθεί από το Δ' Κοινοτικό Πλαίσιο Στήριξης;


File under "_Λεφτόδεντρα_".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 22, 2009)

Η απάντηση των δικαστικών του ΣτΕ για το Βώβειον εμπορικό κέντρο.
Ο Λαμπράκης μας/μάς "έφαγε" το Πάρκο Ελευθερίας για τον... Πολιτισμό.
Ο Κυριακού μας/μάς "έφαγε" το Πεδίον του Άρεως για τον... Αθλητισμό.
Η ώρα του Βωβού για την ...Ανάπτυξη.
Btw και το άλλο Mall είχε βγει παράνομο, αλλά φρόντισε τότε η Βασούλα.


----------



## stathis (Jan 22, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Πάλι συμφωνούμε. Εδώ το κείμενο αναφέρεται σε κλάσμα. Τα κλάσματα έχουν αριθμητή και παρανομαστή. Εσύ ενδεχομένως διαπιστώνεις πρόβλημα αριθμητού. Εγώ παρανομαστού. Τι μας κουβαληθήκατε όλοι εδώ; Σας προσκαλέσαμε και δεν το θυμόμαστε; Γυρίστε όλοι στα (καταπράσινα) χωριά _σας_ και το κλάσμα αυτομάτως διορθώνεται. :)


Αυτό τώρα το λες σοβαρά ή κάνεις πλακίτσα; Για το χάλι της Αθήνας φταίει η εσωτερική μετανάστευση;
(σαν το αστείο που λέει "Δεν είμαι χοντρός. Απλώς είμαι κοντός για τα κιλά μου.")

Όσο για την αναφορά στον Εμφύλιο και την εμμονή στο σχήμα _εμείς vs. εσείς_, τη βρίσκω ακατανόητη και θεωρώ ότι ρίχνει το επίπεδο αυτής της συζήτησης.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 22, 2009)

dipylos said:


> File under "_Λεφτόδεντρα_".



Όταν σου δίνουν άλογο, μην το κοιτάς στο στόμα. Και δεν έχω καταλάβει τι συζητάμε. Το αυτονόητο; Ή μήπως δεν έχουμε πληρώσει και δεν πληρώνουμε καθημερινά τους λούμπεν επιχειρηματίες και βιομήχανους της ψευδο-ανάπτυξης; 

Σε όλες τις μη τριτοκοσμικές πρωτεύουσες του κόσμου, αυτά τα πράγματα είναι στοιχειώδη. Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στον Ελαιώνα. Έτσι δεν φάγανε το Badminton; Έτσι δεν πάνε να φάνε το Ελληνικό; Έτσι δεν έχουν φαγωθεί τόσα και τόσα; Έτσι δεν χτίστηκε αυτό το τρισάθλιο ξέρασμα το The Mall κατά παράβαση 50 νόμων+; Και πώς γίνεται όλες οι άλλες χώρες να μπορούν να βρίσκουν εφικτές και βιώσιμες λύσεις και εδώ πέρα η μόνη λύση να είναι η "ανάπτυξη" (Ο θεός να την κάνει).

Κοιμήσου Περσεφόνη...

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά:


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2009)

Κάθε φορά που βλέπω τηλεπαράθυρα, δεν τα βάζω τόσο με αυτούς που φωνάζουν, γιατί απλούστατα θέλουν να ακουστούν. Τα βάζω κυρίως με τον συντονιστή και με τον τρόπο που είναι οργανωμένη η συζήτηση, όπου θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ποινή αποκλεισμού ή κλείσιμο του μικροφώνου αυτού/ής που διακόπτει.
Σ' ένα φόρουμ δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ο ένας να διακόψει τον άλλον, δόξα τω Θεώ. Παραμένει όμως η δυνατότητα να αναφλεγεί η ανταλλαγή απόψεων με εμπρηστικά σχόλια που αποκτούν προσωπικό χαρακτήρα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτό λέγεται flaming. Προσωπικά, κάνω report το σχόλιο του dipylos με το "εμείς νικήσαμε" κτλ., δηλώνοντας παράλληλα ότι θεωρώ την άμεση παρέμβαση του nickel επιβεβλημένη μεν αλλά ανεπαρκέστατη. Θα αφήσουμε τα φαντάσματα του εμφυλίου να κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερα, σε δεύτερο πρόσωπο, μέσα σ' αυτό το φόρουμ; Μη γένοιτο!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 22, 2009)

Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά το "εμείς νικήσαμε" μόνο εγώ το εξέλαβα ως χιούμορ;


----------



## curry (Jan 22, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 22, 2009)

Αγαπητά μέλη,
μέχρι να παρέμβει ο Administrator, αν το επιθυμεί και κατόπιν απαίτησης του Costas, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω το εξής:

Η συμμετοχή σε ένα πολιτικό subforum είναι λογικό να περιλαμβάνει την έκφραση ακραίων, ενδεχομένως, πολιτικών θέσεων, καθώς και την έντονη αντιπαράθεση. 
Για την ώρα θα ζητήσω αυτοσυγκράτηση, η συζήτηση να παραμείνει στην έκφραση πολιτικής άποψης και να μην αναρτηθούν ποστ με προσβλητικό ή υβριστικό περιεχόμενο, καθώς θα διαγραφούν πάραυτα και χωρίς δεύτερη προειδοποίηση. 

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2009)

Costas said:


> θεωρώ την άμεση παρέμβαση του nickel επιβεβλημένη μεν αλλά ανεπαρκέστατη.


Να διευκρινίσω ότι με την παραπάνω φράση αναφερόμουν στην παρέμβαση που *έκανε ήδη* ο nickel αμέσως μετά το σχόλιο, όχι ως admin αλλά ως nickel.
Με το report μου, αντίθετα, ζητώ την παρέμβαση του admin.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Δίπυλε, εσύ πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να γίνει το εμπορικό κέντρο, ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά;


Όχι, δεν "πιστεύω" ότι "πρέπει" να γίνει εμπορικό κέντρο. Όμως, καλώς ή κακώς, ο Βωβός αγόρασε εκεί μία έκταση 100 στρεμμάτων. Για να την χτίσει, υποχρεούται να εισφέρει τη μισή. Αυτή η μισή ενσωματώνεται στο χώρο που δίνει ο Δήμος για το γήπεδο. Και έρχεται τώρα ο Τσίπρας και λέει: "Όχι, κύριε Βωβέ, *και* δεν θα χτίσεις, *και* θα δώσεις τη μισή σου έκταση". Συγγνώμη, αυτό δεν λέγεται "υποχρεωτική εισφορά σε γη", ούτε καν απαλλοτρίωση: αυτό λέγεται *κατάσχεση*. Έτσι, για να μην μπερδεύουμε τις λέξεις - που είναι τα στρείδια μας.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά το "εμείς νικήσαμε" μόνο εγώ το εξέλαβα ως χιούμορ;


':)

'Ασε που τι σόι καβγάς να γίνει ; "Δυο γάιδαροι μαλώνανε σε ξένο αχυρώνα", λέμε. Εδώ είμαστε στον Ελαιώνα. :)
Παιδιά, δεν εννοώ κανένα μας για γάιδαρο!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 22, 2009)

Επί της ουσίας του νήματος, σχόλιο του Ν. Κατσαρού από το goalday.gr:
*Οι πραγματικοί υπαίτιοι*
Ανακοινώθηκε λοιπόν η απόφαση του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας και είναι αυτή που εδώ και μερικές ημέρες είχε γίνει γνωστή. Τα έργα σταματάνε και η κατασκευή του γηπέδου στην καλύτερη περίπτωση πάει πολύ πίσω και στη χειρότερη μπορεί να μην πραγματοποιηθεί ποτέ στον Βοτανικό. Ανεξάρτητα από το ποιο είναι το σκεπτικό της απόφασης, όσοι εξακολουθούν να πιστεύουν ότι υπαίτιοι για το μπλοκάρισμα του έργου είναι οι 130 που έκαναν την προσφυγή ή ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι παραπληροφορημένοι. *Είναι πλέον σαφές ότι η ευθύνη ανήκει σ' αυτούς που παραπληροφόρησαν τον κόσμο του Παναθηναϊκού μόνο και μόνο για να αποκρύψουν τις δικές τους ευθύνες.* Τα πράγματα είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρα. Το ανώτατο δικαστήριο του κράτους έκρινε ότι το σχέδιο της διπλής ανάπλασης που εκπόνησε ο δήμος της Αθήνας από κοινού με τους ανθρώπους του Παναθηναϊκού *πάσχει νομικά και επομένως δεν μπορεί να ισχύσει*, επειδή προβλέπει την κατασκευή του εμπορικού κέντρου, αλλά και για άλλους λόγους. Οσο η απόφαση εκκρεμούσε, τα πυρά των εμπνευστών του σχεδίου, με τον δήμαρχο κ. Κακλαμάνη στην πρώτη γραμμή να φωνάζει και να επιτίθεται εναντίον παντός αντιφρονούντος, στρέφονταν προς την κατεύθυνση συγκεκριμένων πολιτικών παρατάξεων και τους κατηγορούσαν ότι θέλουν το κακό του Παναθηναϊκού, αφήνοντας να εννοηθεί ότι εξυπηρετούν συμφέροντα άλλων. Τα ίδια, πάνω κάτω, αναφέρονται και στη χθεσινή ανακοίνωση της ΠΑΕ του Παναθηναϊκού, η οποία καταλήγει ότι θα «ασκήσει όλα τα μέσα που του παρέχει το σύνταγμα και οι νόμοι, προκειμένου να δικαιωθεί».
Μα αυτό ακριβώς έκαναν αυτοί που προσέφυγαν και ΔΙΚΑΙΩΘΗΚΑΝ από το ΣτΕ. Απόφαση στην οποία δεν κάνει καμία αναφορά η ΠΑΕ ούτε ο λαλίστατος κ. Δήμαρχος, ο οποίος αναλώνεται σε φραστικές επιθέσεις με λαϊκής απήχησης επιχειρήματα που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την ουσία της υπόθεσης. *Και η ουσία είναι ότι ο νόμος που επικαλούνται τόσο ο Παναθηναϊκός όσο και ο δήμος και στον οποίο στηρίχτηκαν για να προχωρήσουν το έργο, κρίθηκε με τις διαδικασίες που προβλέπει το Σύνταγμα της χώρας αντίθετος προς αυτό.* Επομένως την ευθύνη φέρουν τόσο οι εμπνευστές του σχεδίου, αλλά περισσότερο ίσως οι πολιτικοί που προφανώς για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους τον πέρασαν από τη Βουλή.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 22, 2009)

Και η αλήθεια για τα 56 στρέμματα από το elaionas.wordpress.com
_[...]Λένε ότι ο Βωβός έχει δωρίσει στο Δήμο Αθηναίων 56,5 στρέμματα, που αυτά χρησιμοποιούνται για να πατήσει πάνω το γήπεδο. Είναι κι αυτό ψέμα. Τα 56,5 στρέμματα δεν τα έχει δωρίσει ο κ. Βωβός. Αντίθετα τα έχει δώσει υποχρεωτικά στο Δήμο, ως υποχρεωτική εισφορά σε γη, καθώς το οικόπεδο του μπαίνει στο σχέδιο πόλης.
Η εισφορά σε γη, τα 56,5 στρέμματα που προέρχονται από το οικόπεδο του κ. Βωβού, δεν είναι λοιπόν δική του περιουσία που τη δωρίζει. Είναι δημόσια περιουσία και περιέρχεται στην ιδιοκτησία του κράτους, ακριβώς επειδή το οικόπεδο του κ. Βωβού μπαίνει στο σχέδιο πόλης. Αυτό είναι ανέκκλητο. Στον κ. Βωβό μένουν 43,5 στρέμματα. *Και αυτό που κρίνεται στο ΣτΕ είναι το τι θα γίνει σε αυτά τα 43,5 στρέμματα.* Δεν είναι το ζήτημα της ιδιοκτησίας των 56,5 στρεμμάτων.
Ας αναφερθεί εντός παρενθέσεως για την καλύτερη κατανόηση του ζητήματος το εξής:
Η εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης στο Συμβούλιο Επικρατείας μπορεί να έχει κάποιες επιπτώσεις, οι οποίες όμως δεν αφορούν την ιδιοκτησία των 56,5 στρεμμάτων αλλά μόνον τα 43,5
Υπάρχουν δύο ενδεχόμενα:
*1. Το πρώτο είναι το ΣτΕ να κρίνει αντισυνταγματική τη ρύθμιση για την οικοδόμηση με διπλάσιο συντελεστή στα 43,5 στρέμματα -καθότι αυτός δόθηκε προκειμένου να μην αποζημιωθεί ο κ. Βωβός για τα επικείμενα κτίρια στη γη των 56,5 στρεμμάτων, μεθοδολογία αποζημίωσης όμως που δεν επιτρέπεται από το Νόμο.
2. Το δεύτερο είναι το ΣτΕ να κρίνει αντισυνταγματική την οικοδόμηση έστω και με απλό συντελεστή στο οικόπεδο που έχει απομείνει στον κ. Βωβό μετά την αφαίρεση του τμήματος της εισφοράς σε γη που προαναφέραμε -καθότι το οικόπεδο αυτό ήταν κατοχυρωμένο ως κοινόχρηστο πράσινο από το 1995, οπότε η ρύθμιση Σουφλιά το 2006 αντιστρατεύεται το άρθρο 24 του συντάγματος.*
Ερώτημα: στις περιπτώσεις αυτές πρέπει να αποζημιωθεί ο κ. Βωβός; Ναι είναι η απάντηση, αλλά για τι πράγμα; Όχι προφανώς για τη γη των 56,5 στρεμμάτων (αυτό τουλάχιστον είναι κατανοητό σε οποιονδήποτε έχει κοινή λογική) αλλά
* στο πρώτο ενδεχόμενο ο κ. Βωβός δικαιούται αποζημίωσης μόνον για τα επικείμενα κτίρια που υπήρχαν πάνω στη γη των 56,5 στρεμμάτων. (Εκτιμάται περί τα 17 εκατ ευρώ)
* στο δεύτερο ενδεχόμενο ο κ. Βωβός δικαιούται πάλι αποζημίωσης για τα επικείμενα κτίρια που υπήρχαν πάνω στη γη των 56,5 στρεμμάτων αλλά και αποζημίωση για την απαλλοτρίωση του υπόλοιπου οικοπέδου του, των 43,5 στρεμμάτων δηλαδή, καθώς και για τα επικείμενα που βρίσκονται σε αυτό. (εκτιμάται συνολικά περί τα 45 εκατ ευρώ)
Σε κάθε ενδεχόμενο είναι σαφές ότι ο κ. Βωβός δεν μπορεί να εγείρει κανένα αίτημα πάνω στην γη των 56,5 στρεμμάτων.
Συνεπώς τα 56,5 στρέμματα είναι διαθέσιμα στο Δήμο Αθηναίων *να τα αξιοποιήσει, όπως θέλει στα πλαίσια φυσικά της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας και της νομιμότητας.*
Συνεπώς η ενδεχόμενη και επιδιωκόμενη από εμάς ακύρωση του MALL δεν επηρεάζει την έκβαση του νέου γηπέδου του ΠΑΟ. Αυτό αποδείχθηκε πλέον χωρίς καμμιά αμφισβήτηση.
[...]_


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

Μπράβο, Elsa, έτσι το ξεκαθαρίζεις το θέμα. Εάν δικαιωθούν οι προσφεύγοντες, ο Βωβός θα πάρει ή 17 ή 45 εκ. ευρώ (λεφτά των φορολογουμένων, δηλαδή δικά σου και δικά μου) και θα χρειαστούν ποιός ξέρει πόσα άλλα (λεφτά των φορολογουμένων, δηλαδή δικά σου και δικά μου) για να γίνει ο χώρος "πράσινο". Αν γίνει ποτέ. Εν μέσω δημοσιονομικής κρίσης. Εάν δεν δικαιωθούν, ο Βωβός θα χτίσει ένα mall και οι φορολογούμενοι δεν θα πληρώσουμε τίποτε.


----------



## anef (Jan 22, 2009)

Δεν την καταλαβαίνω, πραγματικά, αυτή τη λογική. Με λεφτά των φορολογούμενων γίνονται όλα τα πράγματα που ωφελούν τους φορολογούμενους. Παντού στον κόσμο. Γι' αυτό φορολογούμαστε αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Για να χρησιμοποιούνται τα λεφτά μας σε έργα που ωφελούν το σύνολο, το κοινό καλό. Ας φορολογηθεί λοιπόν και ο κ. Βωβός και όλοι οι βωβοί όπως πρέπει και τότε θα έχουμε περισσότερα λεφτά στο ταμείο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 22, 2009)

Dipylos, επειδή πολλά έχουν ακουστεί και πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν και επειδή τα νομικά του ζητήματος είναι τουλάχιστον χαώδη (μαζί με τις ευθύνες), η δική σου η θέση και τι ακριβώς υποστηρίζεις, ειλικρινά δεν το έχω καταλάβει.

Would you be so kind as to indulge me?

Υ.Γ. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι πληρωμής. Είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς, το πληρώνεις.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

anef said:


> Με λεφτά των φορολογούμενων γίνονται όλα τα πράγματα που ωφελούν τους φορολογούμενους


Σωστά, έτσι είναι. Τι το θέλαμε το Αττικό Νοσοκομείο στο Χαϊδάρι, αφού δεν έχουμε λεφτά να λειτουργήσει; Ας δίναμε τα λεφτά σε πάρκα και δεν θα αρρώσταιναν οι άνθρωποι. Αν μάλιστα φυτεύαμε τα πάρκα με λεφτόδεντρα, θα είχαμε λεφτά και για το νοσοκομείο.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2009)

Δηλαδή να χτίσει ή να μη χτίσει ο Βωβός; Να γίνει ή να μη γίνει πάρκο;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

Εδώ έχουμε ένα παράδειγμα οντολογίας του λόγου. Επειδή λέμε κάτι, θα γίνει. Να πω ότι να χτίσει ο Βωβός; Θα χτίσει. Να πω να μη χτίσει; Δεν θα χτίσει. Και αν η Elsa πει να μη χτίσει και να γίνει πάρκο, και εγώ πω να χτίσει και να μη γίνει πάρκο, τι θα γίνει; _Τι είναι mall, τι είναι μη mall, και τι τ' ανάμεσό τους_, που θα αναρωτιόταν και ο Ευριπίδης μέσω Σεφέρη. Αυτό το "οντολογία του λόγου" ακούγεται ωραίο και βαρύ, κλινικώς όμως αλλιώς το λένε. Πράγμα που μας φέρνει εκεί όπου ξεκινήσαμε, στο παιδάκι που χτυπιέται γιατί _δεν θέλει φασολάδα._


----------



## curry (Jan 22, 2009)

Μα Δίπυλε, εδώ μαίνεσαι τόσες ώρες και τελικά δεν μας λες τίποτα... στην τελική, δεν είμαστε κοινοβούλιο να πάρουμε αποφάσεις, συζήτηση κάνουμε και τη γνώμη μας την προσωπική λέμε. Το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει μετά από τόσες αναρτήσεις, είναι ότι δεν γουστάρεις τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (δικαίωμά σου, προσωπικά δεν γουστάρω κανέναν από τους _εμείς_ και τους _εσείς_). Αλλά επί της ουσίας, δεν βλέπω κάτι άλλο.


----------



## anef (Jan 22, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Σωστά, έτσι είναι. Τι το θέλαμε το Αττικό Νοσοκομείο στο Χαϊδάρι, αφού δεν έχουμε λεφτά να λειτουργήσει; Ας δίναμε τα λεφτά σε πάρκα και δεν θα αρρώσταιναν οι άνθρωποι. Αν μάλιστα φυτεύαμε τα πάρκα με λεφτόδεντρα, θα είχαμε λεφτά και για το νοσοκομείο.



Α, είναι ζήτημα προτεραιοτήτων, λοιπόν. Επειδή έχει αποφασιστεί συνειδητά (γιατί το έργο παίχτηκε κι αλλού και έχουμε δει και τα αποτελέσματα) να υποβαθμιστούν και να απαξιωθούν δημόσια υγεία, παιδεία και ό,τι άλλο δημόσιο, αυτόματα προκύπτει ότι επιχειρηματίες σε συνεργασία με λαοπρόβλητους δημάρχους μπορούν άνετα να αλωνίζουν και να παρανομούν (γιατί αυτό λέει το ΣτΕ αν καταλαβαίνω καλά). 

Και δημόσια παιδεία και δημόσια νοσοκομεία και δημόσια πάρκα. Με ένα δίκαιο φορολογικό σύστημα, όλα γίνονται.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 22, 2009)

Let me see: four times five is twelve, and four times six is thirteen, and four times seven is -- oh dear! I shall never get to twenty at that rate!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

anef said:


> (γιατί αυτό λέει το ΣτΕ αν καταλαβαίνω καλά)


Όχι, δεν λέει αυτό το ΣτΕ. Το ΣτΕ _επιφυλάσσεται_ να απαντήσει εν καιρώ.


----------



## anef (Jan 22, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο, δεν λέει ότι παρανομούν αλλά ότι θα πρέπει να ανασταλούν οι εργασίες γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλη _πιθανότητα _να παρανομούν (και θα το μάθουμε το Μάρτιο)! Γι' αυτό άλλωστε δέχτηκαν και πιέσεις οι δικαστές και αναγκάστηκαν να βγάλουν σχετική ανακοίνωση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2009)

(Τα παρακάτω γράφονται από τον nickel, όχι από τον administrator.)

Λίγα λόγια εκτός θέματος, γιατί για το ειδικό θέμα του Ελαιώνα θεωρώ ότι έχω ανεπαρκή πληροφόρηση (δύσκολες μέρες) ενώ σε σχέση με το ευρύτερο (χρηματοδότηση έργων) δεν διαφωνώ ως προς σωστές ανταποδοτικές εφαρμογές στο σύστημα που ζούμε. (Τώρα, συζήτηση για το σύστημα που ζούμε ή το «σωστές», ποιος θέλει να γράψει διατριβή;)

Εμένα το ειδικότερο ενδιαφέρον, τέτοια ώρα που βγήκα στη γύρα, είναι να υπάρχει ένα νήμα που θα μπορεί να διαβάσει ο περαστικός και να μάθει δυο πράγματα από την ανταλλαγή αντίθετων απόψεων, κατά προτίμηση με τεκμηρίωση χωνεμένη (δηλαδή, καλές είναι οι παραπομπές σε δέκα άλλα κείμενα, αλλά για όσους δεν έχουν το χρόνο να τα μελετήσουν, μια μεστή περίληψη που θα γράψει κάποιος που τα διάβασε και τα κατάλαβε και τα ενστερνίζεται, θα είναι θεάρεστο).

Αυτή είναι και η καλύτερη λειτουργία ενός φόρουμ: κατατίθενται αντίθετες απόψεις για να ακούγονται όλες οι φωνές και αν, δίπλα στην επισήμανση (γιατί κάποιες ειδήσεις δεν προλαβαίνουμε ούτε να τις πάρουμε χαμπάρι), υπάρχει και η περίληψη, ακόμα καλύτερα.

Απαραίτητη για τη λειτουργία του φόρουμ, για να μη μοιάζει με τον Άργο του Τύπου, είναι η προσωπική άποψη, χρωματισμένη από την πληροφόρηση που επιλέγουμε και διαμορφωμένη από την ιδεολογία του καθενός. Η προσωπική άποψη είναι η απαρίθμηση των θετικών επιχειρημάτων υπέρ της δικής μας θέσης και των αρνητικών για τη θέση του αντιπάλου. Μόνο μεγαλόψυχοι και σούπερ-αντικειμενικοί σχολιαστές θα ομολογήσουν τα αρνητικά της θέσης τους και τα θετικά του αντιπάλου.

Ο ειδικός χρωματισμός της συζήτησης με ειρωνείες που επιδιώκουν να απαξιώσουν την αντίθετη άποψη όχι για συγκεκριμένες αδυναμίες και τρωτά αλλά γιατί οι υποστηρικτές της είναι (α) κουτοί, (β) οι χαμένοι, (γ) ρομαντικοί, (δ) φασίστες, (ε) πεπλανημένοι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, μπορεί να δίνει μια χαριτωμένη για κάποιους, απεχθή για άλλους, τροπή στη συζήτηση, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν συμβάλλει στην εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων για το ίδιο το θέμα.

Οι αντικειμενικές προσεγγίσεις (αυτές οι μεγαλόψυχες που έλεγα, που επιτρέπουν να δούμε τα δικά μας τρωτά και του αντιπάλου τα θετικά) δεν επιτυγχάνονται με τέτοιου είδους επιθέσεις. Αν θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το φόρουμ σαν τα ποδοσφαιράκια ή το νταρτάδικο της γειτονιάς, για εκτόνωση, έχει καλώς, αλλά στο τέλος θα ανταλλάσσονται απόψεις σε επίπεδο σφαιριστηρίου. Αν από την άλλη θέλουμε να αξιοποιήσουμε τα γερά μυαλά που φιλοξενεί το φόρουμ για να βγάλουμε ουσία και γνώση και γνήσια ενημέρωση, ας κάνουμε έναν κόπο παραπάνω: ας κάνουμε τα κείμενά μας πιο μεστά και ψύχραιμα, όπως πλείστα όσα που βρίσκει κανείς εδώ μέσα και αποτελούν φωτεινά παραδείγματα και είναι αυτά για τα οποία ευλογούμε κι εμείς και οι περαστικοί τους συμμετέχοντες στο φόρουμ.

Στη Βουλή των Ελλήνων, τον ναό της Δημοκρατίας, έχουν ειπωθεί πράγματα πολύ χειρότερα απ’ αυτά που γράφονται εδώ. Οι επιθέσεις είναι πολύ οξύτερες. Εδώ, ας προσπαθήσουμε να είμαστε πιο ουσιαστικοί και ακόμα πιο δημοκρατικοί.

Και να θυμόμαστε πάντα ότι τα γραφτά μας μπορεί να τα διαβάζει κάποια μέρα και το εγγόνι μας.

(Ζητώ συγγνώμη από το εγγόνι μου, αλλά τα παραπάνω γράφτηκαν βιαστικά και ελπίζω να βγάζουν νόημα.)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> τα γραφτά μας μπορεί να τα διαβάζει κάποια μέρα και το εγγόνι μας.


Δηλαδή εσύ, π.χ., γράφεις κτήμα εσαεί μάλλον ή αγώνισμα ες το παραχρήμα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Δηλαδή εσύ, π.χ., γράφεις κτήμα εσαεί μάλλον ή αγώνισμα ες το παραχρήμα;


Το δικό σου εγγόνι θα πρέπει να έχει γερή γνώση των αρχαίων για να σε καταλάβει. Αν συνεχίσεις έτσι, το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα σε καταλαβαίνει κανένα εγγόνι. (Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσω να γράφω στα αγγλικά;)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

Forsooth
.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 23, 2009)

Καμμιά φορά βρίσκει κανείς συνηγορία εκεί που δεν την περιμένει. Έγραφα παραπάνω:


dipylos said:


> Τι μας κουβαληθήκατε όλοι εδώ; Σας προσκαλέσαμε και δεν το θυμόμαστε; Γυρίστε όλοι στα (καταπράσινα) χωριά _σας_ και το κλάσμα αυτομάτως διορθώνεται. :)


Και έρχεται η καθηγήτρια Ελένη Πορτάλιου, πρωτεργάτις των αγώνων κατά των έργων του Ελαιώνα, να πει: "Ταυτόχρονα, η εγκατάσταση του νέου αεροδρομίου στα Σπάτα δημιούργησε μια άνευ προηγουμένου επέκταση της πόλης στα Μεσόγεια και την εξω-αστικοποίηση πολλαπλάσιων εκτάσεων από αυτές που εκκενώθηκαν στο Ελληνικό. Το "ισοζύγιο" αδόμητων προς δομημένες περιοχές ανατρέπεται καθημερινά στην Αττική υπέρ των δεύτερων." Δεν χρειάζεται να πάμε μακριά για να διαπιστώσουμε την αλήθεια των λεγομένων της, υπάρχουν δείγματα εδωνά στη Λεξιλογία: η φίλη μας η Alexandra δηλώνει


Alexandra said:


> Είμαι συνιδιοκτήτρια σε ένα σπίτι στην Κάντζα


Εκείνο που δεν καταλαβαίνει η συμπαθής καθηγήτρια είναι ότι "δομημένες περιοχές" σημαίνει σπίτια και στα σπίτια ζουν άνθρωποι, άνθρωποι που έχουν ανάγκες - θέλουν να ζουν σε ένα περιβάλλον πιο ήμερο και, όταν τους δοθεί η ευκαιρία, επιλέγουν να φύγουν από το Παγκράτι ή την Κυψέλη, π.χ., και να πάνε στην Κάντζα, π.χ.. Όχι πως περίμενα ποτέ από μία αριστερή καθηγήτρια  να σέβεται την έννοια της ελεύθερης επιλογής, αλλά έτσι, κουβέντα να γίνεται ρε αδερφέ. Και πώς θα πάει η Alexandra από την Κάντζα στη Νέα Σμύρνη (π.χ.) που δουλεύει; Με την Περιφερειακή του Υμηττού. Μα η καθηγήτρια ήταν εναντίον της κατασκευής της Περιφερειακής του Υμηττού. _Και της Αττικής Oδού ολόκληρης!_ Διότι "ανατρέπει το ισοζύγιο", μάλλον. Και οι ανάγκες *5 εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων*, κυρία καθηγήτρια; Πρέπει σώνει και καλά να μένουν στο Παγκράτι και να πηγαίνουν στη Νέα Σμύρνη με λεωφορείο, _*επειδή το κρίνεις σκόπιμο εσύ;;;;*_ Λογικό αδιέξοδο, ε; Πώς να συμβιβάσουμε την αριστερή οικολογία με τον υπερπληθυσμό; Mα είναι απλό. Εφ' όσον αποφασίζουμε εμείς για τους άλλους, ας τους υποχρεώσουμε να γυρίσουν στα χωριά τους. Όπως προείπα. Αυτομάτως μειώνεται ο αστικός πληθυσμός, ανεβαίνει το κλάσμα πρασίνου ανά κάτοικο, μειώνονται τα αυτοκίνητα, αδειάζουν οι δρόμοι, και έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να κατεδαφίσουμε την Αττική Οδό, τα Mall, τις πολυκατοικίες και βαθμηδόν να φτάσουμε σε μια Αθήνα όπως του 1930: με γαζίες, λατερνατζήδες και τα παλληκάρια να παρατάνε τα ζάρια και να κάνουν εφτά καντάδες στου δρόμου τη γωνιά για να διαλέγουν οι κοπέλλες το σκοπό. Αν μάλιστα εξελίξουμε και την τηλεμεταφορά α λα Star Trek, θα λέμε όλοι χαρούμενοι: "_Beam me up, Professor Portaliou!_". Έτσι θα πηγαίνουμε εύκολα και γρήγορα στου Παραδείσου τα μπουζούκια.


----------



## crystal (Jan 23, 2009)

Παίζω με τη φωτιά τώρα, αλλά επειδή προσπαθώ να βγάλω κάποιο συμπέρασμα για τον τρόπο που σκέφτεστε εν γένει, θέλετε να μου περιγράψετε αυτό που έχετε στο μυαλό σας όταν λέτε «να τους υποχρεώσουμε» (που αναφέρατε και σε προηγούμενο ποστ); Και πώς προωθεί αυτό την «ελεύθερη επιλογή», για έλλειψη σεβασμού στην οποία κατακεραυνώνετε την συγκεκριμένη καθηγήτρια;


----------



## anef (Jan 23, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Όχι πως περίμενα ποτέ από μία αριστερή καθηγήτρια  να σέβεται την έννοια της ελεύθερης επιλογής



Φαίνεται πως, σε κάτι μεγαλουπόλεις που είναι και διπλάσιες και τριπλάσιες απ' την Αθήνα και έχουν ολόκληρα πάρκα όχι στην περιφέρεια αλλά στο κέντρο τους, κάνουν κουμάντο αριστερές καθηγήτριες που δεν σέβονται την έννοια της ελεύθερης επιλογής. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Μόνο στην Ελλάδα αντιμετωπίζουμε την ανάγκη επέκτασης των πόλεων, δεν έχει ξανασυμβεί πουθενά. Όπου λοιπόν οι άνθρωποι θέλουν να επεκτείνουν τις πόλεις, τα κάνουν όλα τσιμέντο και mall. Ούτε λίγο πράσινο, ούτε ένας ποδηλατόδρομος, ούτε ελεύθεροι χώροι, ούτε αστικές συγκοινωνίες της προκοπής. Μόνο τσιμέντο παντού.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2009)

crystal said:


> Παίζω με τη φωτιά τώρα, αλλά επειδή προσπαθώ να βγάλω κάποιο συμπέρασμα για τον τρόπο που σκέφτεστε εν γένει, θέλετε να μου περιγράψετε αυτό που έχετε στο μυαλό σας όταν λέτε «να τους υποχρεώσουμε» (που αναφέρατε και σε προηγούμενο ποστ); Και πώς προωθεί αυτό την «ελεύθερη επιλογή», για έλλειψη σεβασμού στην οποία κατακεραυνώνετε την συγκεκριμένη καθηγήτρια;


Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά νομίζω ότι το "να τους υποχρεώσουμε" ήταν χιούμορ.


----------



## anef (Jan 23, 2009)

Όταν όμως τα μισά μέλη της συζήτησης εδώ αναρωτιούνται αν το εμφυλιακό _εμείς και εσείς _ήταν χιούμορ, και αν το _γυρίστε πίσω στα χωριά σας _ήταν χιούμορ και αν το _να τους υποχρεώσουμε _ήταν χιούμορ, κάτι τρέχει έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 23, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο, κακώς έγραψα "Εμφύλιος". Έπρεπε να είχα γράψει "Συμμοριτοπόλεμος".


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι, αγαπητέ, ότι οι διευκρινίσεις ζητούνται όχι επειδή σας την έχουμε στημένη για να σας επιτεθούμε, απλώς από τα ποστ σας (ή τις αναρτήσεις σας, αν προτιμάτε), δε φαίνεται τι ακριβώς υποστηρίζετε και εννοώ δε φαίνεται από τα επιχειρήματά σας, διότι απλούστατα δεν έχετε προβάλει κάποιο. 

Όπως είπε και η Κάρι, συζήτηση κάνουμε, δεν είμαστε η ολομέλεια της Βουλής, επομένως θέλουμε απλώς να καταλάβουμε την άποψή σας επί του συγκεκριμένου θέματος. Ποιος ξέρει, τελικά ίσως καταλήξουμε ότι, όπως λένε και οι Αγγλοσάξωνες, we can agree to disagree, ωστόσο η παρουσίαση της μίας ή της άλλης πλευράς με επιχειρήματα (επαναλαμβάνομαι) θα αποδειχτεί πολύ ωφέλιμη, ιδίως για τους αναγνώστες όπως εγώ που δεν έχουν και σπουδαία ενημέρωση επί του συγκεκριμένου θέματος. Οι διαφωνίες εξάλλου, μάλλον βοηθούν παρά προκαλούν εμπόδια σε μια συζήτηση.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 23, 2009)

anef said:


> Όταν όμως τα μισά μέλη της συζήτησης εδώ αναρωτιούνται αν το εμφυλιακό _εμείς και εσείς _ήταν χιούμορ, και αν το _γυρίστε πίσω στα χωριά σας _ήταν χιούμορ και αν το _να τους υποχρεώσουμε _ήταν χιούμορ, κάτι τρέχει έτσι δεν είναι;



Μάλλον...Για μένα ας πούμε, χιούμορ είναι το παρακάτω:

_Στα πρότυπα του Ρούντι Τζουλιάνι, ο δήμαρχος Αθηναίων Νικήτας Κακλαμάνης είναι αποφασισμένος να επιβάλλει την τάξη στην πόλη, δείχνοντας μηδενική ανοχή στη βία και την ανομία.
Στο στόχαστρο του Δημάρχου βρίσκεται *μια αδίστακτη συμμορία καθαρμάτων, που ονομάζεται Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας.* Η παράνομη αυτή ομάδα έχει ως στόχο να θέσει υπό τον έλεγχο της τον Ελαιώνα, ματαιώνοντας την κατασκευή πολυώροφου εμπορικού κέντρου και υπονομεύοντας την εμπορική ζωή, την ανάπτυξη και τα συμφέροντα μεγαλοεργολάβων βιοπαλαιστών.
[...]
Τέλος ο Δήμαρχος κατηγορεί τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ότι υποθάλπει την βία, ενθαρρύνοντας προσφυγές κουκουλοφόρων στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας και χαϊδεύει τα αυτιά των τηβεννοφόρων του ΣτΕ. Ο κ. Κακλαμάνης που απεχθάνεται την βία και το λαϊκισμό τουλάχιστον όσο και τις φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες, καλεί το μεγάλο οργισμένο ποτάμι των πολιτών της Αθήνας να ξεσηκωθεί για να υπερασπιστεί το ιερό συνταγματικό δικαίωμα του “κτίζειν” και να δώσει στους υπονομευτές της κοινωνικής ειρήνης ένα καλό μάθημα. *“Να μην τους επιτρέψουμε να καταντήσουν την Αθήνα γεμάτη πάρκα σαν το Βερολίνο”.*
Αντιδράσεις του πολιτικού κόσμου
Σχετική δημόσια καταγγελία έχει κάνει και ο βουλευτής του ΛΑΟΣ κ. Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης, ο οποίος χαρακτηρίζει το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας βραχνά για την πρόοδο, διαβρωμένο από την Αριστερά και τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. *Δήλωσε ακόμα ότι οι πρόγονοι των δικαστών του ΣτΕ είχαν προσπαθήσει να μπλοκάρουν την ανέγερση της Ακρόπολης,* σύμβολου της ορθοδοξίας στην αρχαία Αθήνα, ενώ διέψευσε πληροφορίες ότι την ίδια εποχή ο παππούς του ήταν συνεργάτης των Περσών. Ο πρόεδρος του ΛΑΟΣ Γ. Καρατζαφέρης δήλωσε επιπλέον ότι το εμπορικό αποτελεί χώρο πολιτισμού και εξέφρασε την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση του στους εργάτες του Βωβού, λέγοντας «είμαστε μαζί σας κι ας είστε Αλβανοί που παίρνετε τις δουλειές των ελλήνων».
[...]
Από την πλευρά τους οι υπουργοί ΠΕΧΩΔΕ κ. Σουφλιάς και Οικονομικών κ. Παπαθανασίου, με υπομνήματά τους προς το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας του ζητούν να αφήσει τις μαλακίες και να σταματήσει να υπονομεύει τα συμφέροντα του μεγαλοεργολαβικού κόσμου, γιατί σε αντίθετη περίπτωση η κυβέρνηση θα σκεφτεί σοβαρά την πρόταση πώλησης του ανωτάτου δικαστηρίου στη Kατάρ Έργουεϊς.
[...] Ο εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ για θέματα περιβάλλοντος και χωροταξίας κ. Σπύρος Κουβέλης, ο οποίος κατά το παρελθόν έχει ταχθεί υπέρ της δημιουργίας πάρκου αντί για εμπορικό κέντρο δίπλα στο γήπεδο του Παναθηναϊκού, εξέδωσε διορθωτική ανακοίνωση στα κινέζικα._
(από την σαλάτα εποχής, συνοδεύεται και από ενδιαφέρον φωτορεπορτάζ)

Για τα άλλα, υπάρχει και το κουμπάκι ignore που μου πρότεινε κάποιος συμφορουμίτης σαν επιλογή, αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει...


----------



## stathis (Jan 23, 2009)

Θα πρότεινα στον dipylos να ξαναδιαβάσει το χθεσινό ποστ-σχόλιο του nickel.
Επίσης, θα ήθελα από τον nickel να τοποθετηθεί και ως administrator.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Nα πω κάτι; Θερμά σας παρακαλώ, μη στεναχωριέστε αν γράφω κάτι που καμμιά φορά μοιάζει απότομο. Είμαι εκ φύσεως πειραχτήρι και ολίγον τι τζόρας. Αν ήταν να αποδώσω το στυλ μου γραπτώς, θα έπρεπε να γεμίζω τα κείμενα με emoticons-χαμογελάκια. Να είστε βέβαιοι ότι σχεδόν πάντα γράφω φιλοπαιγμόνως και ποτέ με θυμό.



Εγώ πάντως έχω μείνει σε αυτή τη δήλωση του Δίπυλου, σε άλλο νήμα, οπότε διαβάζω τα μηνύματά του αυτά πάντα μέσα σ' ένα πλαίσιο από χαμογελάκια. Ωστόσο, τα επιχειρήματά του είναι σαφή και θα έπρεπε να απαντηθούν, χωρίς να στεκόμαστε και να τα ακυρώνουμε επικεντρώνοντας σε υπερβολικές ή χιουμοριστικές (;) διατυπώσεις.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 23, 2009)

nickel, είσαι παράλογος. Απαιτείς από τους άλλους να έχουν _και_ κρίση _και_ μνήμη. Τι πράγματα είναι αυτά; O λαός απαιτεί τάισμα με Gerber:





Έλα μωράκι μου, ένα για τη μαμά, ένα για το μπαμπά. Έλα και την τελευταία κουταλίτσα, που είναι η δύναμή σου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2009)

Μου φαίνεται ότι τώρα απευθύνεσαι κατευθείαν στο εγγόνι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 23, 2009)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόσος τζερτζελές. Ο κάθε ένας έχει την άποψή του και την εκφράζει. Αν θέλει να τοποθετηθεί, τοποθετείται. Αν θέλει να κάνει φασαρία για να τραβήξει την προσοχή της μαμάς του που ξέχασε να του δώσει το γκέρμπερ του κι αυτό το κάνει... Τώρα, αν η μαμά κάνει το λάθος και του δίνει 3-4 gerber απανωτά, ε, τότε ας πρόσεχε! Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me!


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2009)

Στον προβληματισμό του Δίπυλου για το πώς να συμβιβάσεις την αριστερή οικολογία με τον υπερπληθυσμό [προσοχή στον όρο «αριστερή οικολογία»: δεν στοχοποιείται η «οικολογία» αλλά η «αριστερή οικολογία», δηλαδή η οικολογία που περιμένει τις λύσεις από λεφτόδεντρα, πάντα κατά Δίπυλο], η απάντηση της anef που απαντούσε στο κεντρικό επιχείρημα έλεγε:
Φαίνεται πως, σε κάτι μεγαλουπόλεις που είναι και διπλάσιες και τριπλάσιες απ' την Αθήνα και έχουν ολόκληρα πάρκα όχι στην περιφέρεια αλλά στο κέντρο τους, κάνουν κουμάντο αριστερές καθηγήτριες που δεν σέβονται την έννοια της ελεύθερης επιλογής.

Ίσως όμως συγκρίνει ανόμοια πράγματα. Ας μη συγκρίνουμε την Ελλάδα με χώρες που έχουν άλλη οικονομική ευρωστία και άλλες προτεραιότητες που διαμορφώθηκαν από διαφορετική και πολύ πιο μακροχρόνια σχέση με το περιβάλλον. Με ποια πόλη ακριβώς θα συγκρίνουμε τη μεταπολεμική Αθήνα της ραγδαίας αστυφιλίας και της τσιμεντοποίησης που ονομάστηκε ανάπτυξη; Με το Παρίσι ή με το Κάιρο;

Υπάρχει ή υπήρχε το δίλημμα «οικολογία ή ανάπτυξη». Αλλά γιατί η εναλλακτική στο πάρκο πρέπει να είναι το μολ και ο Βωβός, δυσκολεύομαι να το καταλάβω. Αλλά, είπαμε, δεν έχω ακόμα διαβάσει αρκετά.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 23, 2009)

Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτό είναι το δίλημμα. Για μένα το δίλημμα είναι ή ο ανοιχτός βόθρος του τώρα ή τα σχέδια Βωβού. Η τρίτη εκδοχή, το πάρκο, δεν θα υλοποιηθεί (κατ' εμέ) _*ποτέ*_ γιατί δεν περισσεύουν λεφτά και τα λεφτόδεντρα μάς μαράθηκαν. Θα μου πείτε, δεν έχω δικαίωμα στο όνειρο; Στην ουτοπία; Δεν δικαιούμαι να θέλω τον κόσμο και να τον θέλω τώρα; Να είμαι ονειροπόλος και όχι ο μόνος; Να φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι είμαστε ένα και ζούμε για το σήμερα; (Εδώ μπορείτε να παρεμβάλετε όσα άλλα χίππικα τραγούδια _θέτε_. Συνιστώ το "Joe Hill" της Joan Baez). Η απάντησή μου σ' αυτά είναι "*Gerber*".  Τα υπόλοιπα τα είπε ο Zazula, που το ζει το δράμα κάθε μέρα.


----------



## anef (Jan 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ίσως όμως συγκρίνει ανόμοια πράγματα. Ας μη συγκρίνουμε την Ελλάδα με χώρες που έχουν άλλη οικονομική ευρωστία και άλλες προτεραιότητες που διαμορφώθηκαν από διαφορετική και πολύ πιο μακροχρόνια σχέση με το περιβάλλον. Με ποια πόλη ακριβώς θα συγκρίνουμε τη μεταπολεμική Αθήνα της ραγδαίας αστυφιλίας και της τσιμεντοποίησης που ονομάστηκε ανάπτυξη; Με το Παρίσι ή με το Κάιρο;



Αυτή την αντίρρηση περίμενα κι εγώ στο μήνυμά μου:) 
Η άποψή μου είναι πως η Αθήνα, η Θεσσαλονίκη και πολλές άλλες ελληνικές πόλεις έγιναν αυτό που έγιναν, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η *σημερινή *τους ανάπτυξη πρέπει να γίνεται με βάση τα μοντέλα του '60. Και δυστυχώς ακόμα αυτό γίνεται. Αυτό βλέπω εγώ τουλάχιστον από τις επεκτάσεις της Θεσσαλονίκης και στα δυτικά και στα ανατολικά. Και περιμένει κανείς από το κράτος και τους δήμους να φροντίζουν έστω και λίγο για κάποιους δημόσιους χώρους, λίγο πράσινο κλπ. κλπ. Είναι τόσο παράλογο αυτό το αίτημα; Τα χρήματα που χρειάζονται για να γίνει π.χ. εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη το στρατόπεδο Κόδρα πάρκο είναι περισσότερα από αυτά που ξόδεψε ο Δήμαρχός μας για να φτιάξει θεματικά πάρκα στην παραλία; (Με κίνδυνο να ξηλωθούν από την υποθαλάσσια). Ή για να φτιάξει το μέγαρό του στο *κέντρο *της πόλης; (για να μαζεύονται εκεί όλα τα αυτοκίνητα, να'χει να κάνει τη βόλτα του ο Σαλονικιός; ). Μάλλον όχι. Λεφτά έχουν τα λεφτόδεντρα, το θέμα είναι ποιος κάνει τη συγκομιδή.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 23, 2009)

anef said:


> Τα χρήματα που χρειάζονται για να γίνει π.χ. εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη το στρατόπεδο Κόδρα πάρκο είναι περισσότερα από αυτά που ξόδεψε ο Δήμαρχός μας για να φτιάξει θεματικά πάρκα στην παραλία;


Τελικά συμφωνούμε σε πολλά περισσότερα από ό,τι θα νόμιζε κανείς. Αυτά τα "θεματικά πάρκα" τα είδα σε φωτογραφίες και, αν κατάλαβα καλά, είναι κάτι τσιμεντοαηδίες ολκής. Βλαχοδημαρχιές τις λές, Ψωμιαδοαρπαχτές τις λές, πάρκα δεν τα λες. Τελικά είναι να απορεί κανείς. Θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι. Βρίσκουν τα λεφτά. Και στο τέλος τους προκύπτει μία Ομόνοια-αηδία, ένα Σύνταγμα-αηδία, ένα Μοναστηράκι-αηδία, ή τα θεματικά-πάρκα-αηδίες που λέει η anef. Πρέπει να προσπάθησαν για να βγουν τόσο αηδίες αυτές οι αηδίες. Δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει τυχαία αυτό. Πρέπει να κοπιάσεις _πολύ_ για να βγει το αποτέλεσμα μουσική Καρβέλα και στίχοι Ιατρόπουλου :)


----------



## curry (Jan 23, 2009)

Μα αφού η αγορά περνά τέτοια κρίση, γιατί να ανοίξεις κι άλλα εμπορικά κέντρα; Κάνε κανένα πάρκο να πηγαίνει ο κόσμος όπως παλιά να αράζει με λεμονάδα στα δύο και πασατέμπο. Σοβαρά τώρα, αντί για Βωβούπολη νούμερο 2 (ξεράστε μαζί μας από άποψη αισθητικής), προτιμώ ένα παρκάκι κι ας γίνει και το ρημάδι το γηπεδάκι, να μην κλαίνε τα βαζελάκια στου Κακλαμάνη τα σκαλάκια (αν και, όταν θέλεις γήπεδα ευρωπαϊκών προδιαγραφών -κι αυτό πάει σε όλες τις ελληνικές ομάδες με ή χωρίς νέο γήπεδο- μάθε να παίζεις μπαλίτσα α λα ευρωπαία, έτσι; Τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν κι επιδέξιους κώλους, τα ράσα δεν κάνουν τον παπά και τέτοια).

Όσο για το ζήτημα του πράσινου στην πόλη μας, υπάρχει η πρόταση του Στέφανου Μάνου (γνωστό κόκκινο πανί για αμέτρητο κόσμο ανεξαρτήτως πολιτικής τοποθέτησης), περί δημιουργίας "κήπων" στις υποβαθμισμένες γειτονιές αφού απαλλωτριωθούν κάποια τετράγωνα ανά περιοχή. Προσωπικά, την βρίσκω πολύ ουτοπική (ως και κουλή) πρόταση για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, από την άποψη της υλοποίησης, αν και δεν θα με χάλαγε να γκρέμιζαν τουλάχιστον τα μισά τσιμεντένια εκτρώματα της πόλης για να κάνουν πάρκα. Απλώς αναρωτιέμαι ποιος πολιτικός θα τολμήσει να γκρεμίσει 4-5 τετράγωνα π.χ. στην Κυψέλη για να κάνει πάρκο. Επίσης, αναρωτιέμαι ποιος θα δεχτεί να του κάνουν το σπίτι Εθνικό Κήπο (τι λε ρε που θα μου γκρεμίσεις εμένα το μέγαρο για να βάλεις ψωρόδεντρα. Να φύγετε από εδώ, να πάτε αλλού!). 

Από όσο ξέρω, με απόφαση του Μάνου (υπουργού ΠΕΧΩΔΕ τότε) έγινε η ένταξη του Ελαιώνα στο σχέδιο πόλης. Γνωρίζει κανείς την τοποθέτησή του επί της τρέχουσας επικαιρότητας; Παρακαλώ, ας βάλει ένα link. Θα με ενδιέφερε, παρόλο που συνήθως διαφωνώ καθέτως, οριζοντίως και διαγωνίως μαζί του σε πολλά θέματα.

Και τέλος πάντων, για τα υπόλοιπα που έχουν γραφτεί σ'αυτό το νήμα, ας μείνουμε στο εξής εντός θέματος. Όχι για μένα, για τις φουκαριάρες τις μοντερατόρισσες!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 23, 2009)

anef said:


> Λεφτά έχουν τα λεφτόδεντρα, το θέμα είναι ποιος κάνει τη συγκομιδή.



+1 κι από εδώ.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 23, 2009)

Μπράβο, curry, για το λινκ. Η κυρία καθηγήτρια όμως διαφωνεί με το Μάνο. Οραματίζεται "ένα πάρκο υψηλού πρασίνου, πράσινο με ψηλά δέντρα δηλαδή". Μάλλον sequoia semper*virens*. Ανάκατες με λεφτόδεντρα, κοινώς κοινοτικά κονδύλια. Ξέρετε, από αυτά που θέλουμε να μας στηρίξουν τα ομόλογα, για να μην καταντήσουμε ζητιάνοι του Διεθνούς Νομισματικού Ταμείου. Διότι η καθηγήτρια, ως καθηγήτρια και αριστερή και πάνω απ' όλα άνθρωπος, το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου θέλει να λύσει. Εντοπίως μεν, αλλά θέλει να σώσει τον κόσμο. Τον πλανήτη. Και το σύμπαν ολάκερο, αν γίνεται. _Δεν θέλει φασολάδα!_


----------



## curry (Jan 23, 2009)

Μα αν δεν βάλεις ψηλά δέντρα στο πάρκο, τι θα βάλεις; Θυμάρια; Και ο Μάνος δεν λέει να μην γίνει πάρκο στο Ελληνικό, απλά λέει να γίνει το μισό, και με τα λεφτά που θα βγάλουν από την πώληση των υπόλοιπων οικοπέδων κλπ να γίνει η απαλλοτρίωση και τα πάρκα στην πόλη. Αλλά στη χώρα που ζούμε, ποιος μου εγγυάται εμένα ότι τα λεφτά δεν θα πάνε στη μαγική άλλη διάσταση όπου χάνεται το δημόσιο χρήμα; Με αποτέλεσμα να μας μείνουν μόνο τα εξτρά τσιμέντα;


----------



## stathis (Jan 23, 2009)

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συνεχιστεί αυτή η συζήτηση χωρίς αναφορές σε _λεφτόδεντρα_, _Gerber_, _φασολάδα_ και άλλα γραφικά; Αν δεν υπήρχε τόση ειρωνεία και πνεύμα, θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να διακρίνουμε τα επιχειρήματα και τις απόψεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 24, 2009)

Στο γεωπονικό πνεύμα του νήματος... Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι δεν έχουμε αρκετά λεφτόδεντρα, αλλά πολύ περισσότερα κλεφτόδεντρα -θέλουν και πολλή "φροντίδα" τα άτιμα, για το τίποτα που αποδίδουν.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 24, 2009)

Είναι μία λογική που δεν την καταλαβαίνω. Ορθά λέει ο tsioutsiou ότι το συμφέρον του δημοσίου καταλεηλατείται από αρμοδίους, αναρμοδίους και επιτηδείους. Ορθά λέει η anef ότι το ζήτημα είναι η συγκομιδή. Ορθά συμφωνεί η curry με τον Στέφανο Μάνο, αλλά ποιός θα διαχειριστεί τα του Ελληνικού; Η ΚΕΔ-Βατοπέδ'; Ορθά όλα αυτά. Και το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι, επειδή όλοι λεηλατούν το κράτος, _πρέπει να ξοδεύουμε λεφτά που δεν έχουμε; _ Είναι λογική αυτή; Δηλαδή εάν εμένα μπήκαν στο σπίτι μου κλέφτες και μου σήκωσαν ό,τι είχα και δεν είχα, μετά εγώ δικαιούμαι να πάρω διακοποδάνειο και να πάω στις Μπαχάμες, διότι αδίκως με κατάντησαν μπατίρη, οι παλιοκλέφτες, και θα τους δείξω εγώ. Θα τους κατατροπώσω _ηθικώς_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 24, 2009)

Αν έχουμε φτάσει, αλίμονο, στο σημείο να μας έχουν κατακλέψει τόσες φορές και να θεωρούμε πια ότι αναπόφευκτα κάθε δεκάρα μας σήμερα θα την τσεπώσουν πάλι οι κλέφτες που θα μπουκάρουν αύριο για να μας αφήσουν ταπί, τότε η χείριστη λύση δεν είναι το διακοποδάνειό μας στις Μπαχάμες (… η φτώχεια θέλει καλοπέραση), αλλά να δανειστούμε για δωροδάνειο: να πάρουμε το περσικό χαλί που θα στρώσουμε στους κλέφτες που θα ξανάρθουν. :)

Νομίζω ότι η δυσκολία στη λογική που λες προκύπτει από το τι θεωρούμε «σπίτι» μου. Μπορεί η φωλιά μου να είναι το δικό μου σπίτι με τη βούλα, όπου δεν επιτρέπω σε άλλα πουλάκια να μπαινοβγαίνουν, αλλά σπίτι μου, εξίσου ανοιχτό σε μένα και στο καθένα, είναι και το κλαράκι του δέντρου στο σταυροδρόμι, το παγκάκι του αφρόντιστου πάρκου της γειτονιάς, η χέρσα γη που κατάντησε σκουπιδότοπος, το προαύλιο του γυμνασίου, το καμπαναριό της εκκλησίας, το περβάζι στο θάλαμο του δημόσιου νοσοκομείου, ακόμα και ο εξωτερικός τοίχος της φυλακής. Μπορεί να αφήνει κανείς ένα γεράκι να μας διώξει όλους από το σπίτι «μας» χωρίς να πούμε κουβέντα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, Δίπυλε, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι έχεις χάσει τους περισσότερους από τους συνομιλητές σου σ’ αυτό το νήμα και κατέστρεψες ίσως τις πιθανότητες να γίνει μια γόνιμη συζήτηση ανάμεσα στις αντίθετες πλευρές, συζήτηση που εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ να παρακολουθήσω. Δεν με ενδιέφεραν ποτέ οι μονόπλευρες αναλύσεις, αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να παρακολουθήσω και κοκορομαχίες — γρήγορα τσιμπηματάκια από τον κάθε επιτιθέμενο με μοναδικό στόχο να κόψει το λαρύγγι του αντιπάλου.

Έχασες την καλή διάθεση των συνομιλητών σου από την πρώτη σου λέξη σ’ αυτό το νήμα. Το ξεκίνησε ένα μέλος του φόρουμ με συγκεκριμένη άποψη, που έκανε τον κόπο και συγκέντρωσε για χάρη μας εφτά συνδέσμους με ενημερωτικά κείμενα. Ενδεχομένως μονόπλευρα κείμενα (σόρι, αλλά ακόμα δεν πρόλαβα να τα κοιτάξω).

Ο δικός σου κόπος, Δίπυλε, ξεκίνησε με το σχόλιο «Κουταμάρες». Χίλια δίκια να είχες, αν ήθελες να συμφωνήσουν μαζί σου κάποιοι της άλλης άποψης και όχι μόνο αυτοί που ήδη συμφωνούσαν μαζί σου, τους είχες ήδη κλείσει την πόρτα στα μούτρα. Τα περισσότερα από τα σχόλιά σου που ακολούθησαν είχαν προκλητικές αιχμές, αρκετές ώστε να ακυρώνουν τις πιο φιλότιμες προσπάθειές σου.

*Για ποιο λόγο κάνουμε τον κόπο να γράφουμε σε ένα φόρουμ; Για να κάνουμε φίλους ή για να κάνουμε εχθρούς; Για να δείξουμε την ανωτερότητα της σκέψης μας σε σχέση με τους άλλους ή για να κερδίσουμε από τη σκέψη της κοινότητας και την ανταλλαγή; Για να μείνουμε κατσικωμένοι στη μια πλευρά της τραμπάλας, ρίχνοντας όλο το βάρος μας, ή για να αφήσουμε την τραμπάλα να ανεβοκατέβει ώσπου να βρει μια καλή ισορροπία; Για να σερβίρουμε με τρόπο ελκυστικό τα επιχειρήματά μας ή για να κοπανήσουμε σαν γκλομπ αυτό που θεωρούμε σωστό στο κεφάλι του απέναντι;* (Τα ερωτήματα απευθύνονται σε όλους. Τα φωνάζω, με έντονα στοιχεία, για να τα ακούω και ο ίδιος, που δεν είμαι αναμάρτητος.)

Καταλαβαίνω την οξύτητα αν κάποιος έχει συμφέροντα που κινδυνεύουν και αναγκάζεται να τα προασπίσει με νύχια και με δόντια. Θα την καταλάβαινα σε μια πολιτική αρένα όπου πρέπει να επιβάλουμε την κομματική γραμμή. Την καταλαβαίνω στο καφενείο ή στο γήπεδο όπου θέλουμε να εκτονωθούμε γιατί δεν μπορούμε στο σπίτι μας ή στο γραφείο.

Όμως, εδώ μέσα γιατί; Τόσοι και τόσοι χώροι υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο για να παίξει κανείς το παιχνίδι που του πηγαίνει. Δεν είναι πολλοί οι χώροι που μαζεύουν ανθρώπους που μπορούν να κάνουν μια συζήτηση με επιχειρήματα. Γιατί να τους διώξουμε εμείς αυτούς με την απειλή ότι θα έρθει κάποιος και θα τους πει κατάμουτρα «κουταμάρες» και θα τους στραπατσάρει στη συνέχεια κάθε ευαισθησία που καλώς ή κακώς κατάφεραν να διατηρούν μέσα σ’ αυτόν τον άθλιο και κυνικό κόσμο;

Έχω στεναχωρεθεί πολύ από την εξέλιξη αυτού του νήματος, κυρίως επειδή δεν εφάρμοσα από την αρχή τους κανόνες που εγώ έγραψα και άλλοι ενέκριναν πριν αναρτηθούν. Ένας συνδυασμός από συνθήκες και από ιδιομορφίες του χαρακτήρα μου που ίσως θα έπρεπε να παραδεχτώ πια ότι είναι ελαττώματα, επέτρεψε την κακή τροπή που πήρε το νήμα. Έπρεπε να έχω επέμβει από την πρώτη προσβλητική λέξη, από την πρώτη ειρωνεία, από το πρώτο άσχετο προς το θέμα σχόλιο, από την πρώτη δηλαδή καταστρατήγηση των κανόνων. Θα μου πει κανείς «Και τι έγινε;», σιγά μη στάξει η ουρά του γαϊδάρου: οι πολιτικές συζητήσεις είναι αναπόφευκτο και εντάσεις να έχουν και απρέπειες και φάουλ και πέναλτι. Πακέτο πάνε αυτά.

Ναι, αλλά όχι εδώ. Εδώ είναι ευαίσθητες οι ισορροπίες. Οι καλοί άνθρωποι που κάνουν τον κόπο να γράφουν εδώ (και είναι τιμή μας αυτό) έχουν πιστέψει στους κανόνες αυτού του φόρουμ και στο κλίμα που έχει δημιουργηθεί. Ελπίζουν ότι έτσι θα διατηρηθεί πάντοτε και δεν θα έρθει καμιά Κατρίνα να τους το ανατρέψει. Εγώ μπορεί να είμαι πολύ ανεκτικός, να μη με πειράζει και καθίκι να με πεις γιατί ξέρω ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός απλώς θα επιστρέψει σ’ εσένα σαν μπούμερανγκ. Οφείλω ωστόσο να σεβαστώ τους πολλούς. Και το φόρουμ δεν ανήκει ούτε σε έναν ούτε σε δύο.

Αυτά που λέω δεν τα λέω μόνο για σένα. Τα λέω σε σχέση με κάθε οξύτητα που μπορεί να δημιουργήθηκε στους λίγους μήνες ζωής του φόρουμ επειδή αυτοί που έτυχε να αναλάβουν την τήρηση των κανόνων δεν έδρασαν έγκαιρα ή ίσως προκάλεσαν και οι ίδιοι κάποια όξυνση. Τα λέω για να ζητήσουμε προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη για όποια δική μας μελλοντική παράλειψη αλλά και για να στέλνουμε εδώ να διαβάζουν αυτά τα σχόλια όσοι στο εξής μας αναγκάζουν να τους απευθύνουμε προειδοποίηση.

Εκτιμώ τη θετική συμβολή σου, αλλά θέλω να υπάρχει μόνο αυτή. Το φόρουμ ιδρύθηκε για να στεγάσει μια παρέα και τώρα μόνο αρχίζει να συζητάει ποιος είναι ο μακροπρόθεσμος σκοπός της ύπαρξής του. Τα νέα μέλη του φόρουμ θέλουμε να σταθούν πλάι σ' αυτή την παρέα. Αν θέλουν να σταθούν απέναντί της, θα πρέπει να το κάνουν τουλάχιστον με τους δικούς της κανόνες.

Ζητώ επίσης συγγνώμη αν το ύφος αυτού του μηνύματος είναι πατροναριστικό — δυστυχώς είναι ο χρωματισμός που επιβάλλεται στην άσκηση της εξουσίας, έστω και αν γίνεται με τον τρόπο τού «όσο πατάει η γάτα». Ελπίζω πραγματικά να μην ξαναχρειαστεί να γράψω τέτοιο μήνυμα. (Αν και κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν θα τη γλιτώσω. Τα οφίτσια με μάραναν.)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 24, 2009)

nickel, γιατί τέτοια πραγματεία για μια κουβεντούλα; Θα γενικεύσω, με την άδειά σου ή χωρίς αυτήν. Για μένα αυτό το νήμα συνοψίζει πολλά από τα κακά που μας δέρνουν, ως λαό, ως έθνος, ως κοινωνία, ως όπως θέλεις πεσ' το. Και αναφέρομαι στην τάση μας να ασχολούμαστε όχι με αυτό που συμβαίνει, αλλά με το_ να σχολιάζουμε πώς σχολιάζουν οι άλλοι αυτό που συμβαίνει_. Φυσική συνέπεια αυτού είναι να αναλωνόμαστε σε παραληρήματα ευθιξίας. Ααααα, είπε "κουταμάρες". Αααααα, είπε "συμμοριτοπόλεμος". Ααααααα, είπε "φαντάσματα του Εμφυλίου". Ααααα, είπε "φασολάδα". Και ούτω καθεξής. Ως ένα βαθμό βρίσκω φυσικό μία κοινότητα μεταφραστών να πάσχει από "λογοντολογίτιδα". (Ααααα, είπε "λογοντολογίτιδα". Προσβολή!) Αλλά μην το παρακάνετε. Το λίγο είναι χρήσιμο, το πολύ καταντάει "μαγική σκέψη". (Αααααα, είπε "μαγική σκέψη").


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 24, 2009)

Αγαπητέ Δίπυλε, θα ήθελα εδώ να παρέμβω, με την άδειά σου ή χωρίς αυτήν, και να επισημάνω και την άλλη άποψη: ότι και το μέσο μπορεί να είναι μέρος του μηνύματος. 
Με λίγα λόγια, η επιλογή των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιείς κι εσύ και όλοι μας δεν είναι τυχαία. Λέει πολλά και για εμάς τους ίδιους και για την άποψη που εκφράζουμε τη δεδομένη στιγμή. Συνεπώς αν περιμένεις το περιεχόμενό σου να αντιμετωπιστεί ξεχωριστά από το μέσο σου, τότε μια κοινότητα μεταφραστών και άλλων θαυμαστών της γλώσσας και της εκφοράς της ίσως να μην είναι το κατάλληλο κοινό για τις προσδοκίες σου. 

Όπως και να χει, και τούτη η κοινότητα έχει τα στραβά της κάθε κοινωνίας: δεν μπορεί να τους ικανοποιεί όλους, όσο καλές και να 'ναι οι προθέσεις. Για τον καθένα όμως που θα 'θελε να δοκιμάσει να συμμετάσχει -και τον καλούμε να το κάνει- υπάρχουν όρια μέσα στα οποία μπορεί να κινηθεί, όπως όρια υπάρχουν σε κάθε συναναστροφή, και σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι επαρκώς κατανοητά, εδώ είμαστε για να λύσουμε κάθε παρεξήγηση και παρερμηνεία. 

Ελπίζω, λοιπόν, να συνεχίσω να βλέπω από σένα, αλλά και κάθε μέλος, ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις, ακόμα κι αν δεν συμφωνώ πάντα με αυτές, διατυπωμένες με τρόπο που να αναδεικνύει το περιεχόμενο, και όχι να το υπονομεύει. :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 24, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Ελπίζω, λοιπόν, να συνεχίσω να βλέπω από σένα, αλλά και κάθε μέλος, ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις, ακόμα κι αν δεν συμφωνώ πάντα με αυτές, διατυπωμένες με τρόπο που να αναδεικνύει το περιεχόμενο, και όχι να το υπονομεύει. :)


Αγαπητή kapa18, η αρμονία μορφής και περιεχομένου είναι αρμοδιότητα του εκάστοτε γράφοντος. Μπορεί να την επιδιώκει ή να την αποφεύγει (με άλλοτε άλλους βαθμούς επιτυχίας), μπορεί να την υπονομεύει (συνειδητά ή όχι), μπορεί να μη την έχει καν υπόψη του. Φιλοδοξία μου είναι, όχι μόνο να _μην_ είναι σαφές στους άλλους τι από τα παραπάνω συμβαίνει με τα γραφόμενά μου, αλλά και να _μη_ τους είναι σαφές πότε αστειεύομαι, πότε όχι και σε ποιό βαθμό. :) Δες το ως άσκηση ύφους. Αναγνωρίζω ότι άλλοι μπορεί να το βλέπουν ως οιονεί βασανιστήριο. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, ειλικρινώς σκασίλα μου.  (Αααααα, είπε "σκασίλα του").


----------



## Palavra (Jan 25, 2009)

Μα αν δεν μπορεί ο συνομιλητής σου να καταλάβει τι εννοείς, τότε γιατί συμμετέχεις στη συζήτηση; Τόσο πολύ καιρό για χάσιμο έχεις πια, που άλλη δουλειά δεν έχεις παρά να πετάς άκαιρες παρατηρήσεις σε άσχετα νήματα για να δεις πώς θα αντιδράσουν οι υπόλοιποι;
Οι ερωτήσεις μου δεν είναι ρητορικές. Προσπαθώ να παρακολουθήσω το νήμα και κυρίως το θέμα, για το οποίο εξαρχής δήλωσα άγνοια, και δεν μπορώ, επειδή με τον τρόπο που χειρίζεσαι τις παρατηρήσεις σου αποπροσανατολίζεις τη συζήτηση. 
Ούτε πολιτικός σε τηλεπαράθυρο πια.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 25, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μα αν δεν μπορεί ο συνομιλητής σου να καταλάβει τι εννοείς, τότε γιατί συμμετέχεις στη συζήτηση;


Palavra, αναφέρθηκα σαφέστατα στην όποια "αρμονία μορφής και περιεχομένου", όχι στο περιεχόμενο. Έγραψε π.χ. η kapa18 "_διατυπωμένες με τρόπο που να αναδεικνύει το περιεχόμενο, και όχι να το υπονομεύει_". Μα αυτή η υπονομευτική προοπτική είναι που με ενθουσιάζει. :) Η γραφή που ανατρέπει αυτά που λέει, εκτός κι αν δεν, οπότε μπορεί να υπονοεί κάτι άλλο, αλλά πάλι όχι, ή μήπως ίσως - ή εν μέρει; Βρε λες; Μπα. Αλλά πάλι, δεν αποκλείεται.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 25, 2009)

Πού να φανταζόταν η Elsa ότι από "Βωβοί στον Ελαιώνα" θα φτάναμε στο "Κωφοί στον Ελαιώνα" :)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 25, 2009)

ή κουτσοί-στραβοί στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 25, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Palavra, αναφέρθηκα σαφέστατα στην όποια "αρμονία μορφής και περιεχομένου", όχι στο περιεχόμενο. D


Εγώ πάλι που αναφέρθηκα στο περιεχόμενο απάντηση θα πάρω;


dipylos said:


> Έγραψε π.χ. η kapa18 "_διατυπωμένες με τρόπο που να αναδεικνύει το περιεχόμενο, και όχι να το υπονομεύει_". Μα αυτή η υπονομευτική προοπτική είναι που με ενθουσιάζει. :)


Άρα όντως δεν έχεις τι να κάνεις, βλέπεις μια συζήτηση και λες «α, ας μπω να γράψω καμιά μπούρδα επιστημονικά εμπεριστατωμένη παρατήρηση για τον Εμφύλιο εκεί που μιλάμε για το εμπορικό κέντρο του Βωβού, όλο και κάποιο κάλο θα πατήσω να γίνει χαβαλές να κάθομαι να βλέπω». 
Και επίπεδο και ωριμότητα. Έξελεντ.


dipylos said:


> Η γραφή που ανατρέπει αυτά που λέει, εκτός κι αν δεν, οπότε μπορεί να υπονοεί κάτι άλλο, αλλά πάλι όχι, ή μήπως ίσως - ή εν μέρει; Βρε λες; Μπα. Αλλά πάλι, δεν αποκλείεται.


Η γραφή σου δεν υπονοεί το οτιδήποτε, εκτός αν ο έτερος συνομιλητής σου είναι ο εαυτός σου και έχετε συνεννοηθεί το «κουταμάρες» να σημαίνει «πιστεύω ότι η ανοικοδόμηση εμπορικού κέντρου στον Ελαιώνα είναι κίνηση που θα ωφελήσει την περιοχή».


----------



## dipylos (Jan 25, 2009)

dipylos said:


> *Σωστά, έτσι είναι.* Τι το θέλαμε το Αττικό Νοσοκομείο στο Χαϊδάρι, αφού δεν έχουμε λεφτά να λειτουργήσει; Ας δίναμε τα λεφτά σε πάρκα και δεν θα αρρώσταιναν οι άνθρωποι. Αν μάλιστα φυτεύαμε τα πάρκα με λεφτόδεντρα, θα είχαμε λεφτά και για το νοσοκομείο.





Αλήθεια, πόσο κοστίζουν 500 νοσηλευτές το χρόνο;


----------



## aerosol (Jan 25, 2009)

Λίγο *off topic* κοινωνιολογικό μπλα-μπλα:

Οι άνθρωποι σχηματίζουν ομάδες (κράτη, ομίλους, ενώσεις, παρέες, φόρουμ, ζευγάρια) με σκοπό να πετύχουν ευκολότερα κάποιους κοινούς στόχους. Για να επιτευχθούν οι στόχοι με τα πλεονεκτήματα που δίνει η ομάδα -σε αντίθεση με ένα άτομο που αγωνίζεται μόνο του- θεσπίζονται όροι λειτουργίας της ομάδας. Κανόνες κοινής αποδοχής, γραπτοί ή άγραφοι. Ο θεμελιώδης είναι η διευκόλυνση της επαφής των μελών της, η εύρεση κοινά αποδεκτού τρόπου επικοινωνίας.

Αυτό σημαίνει φιλτράρισμα κάποιων προσωπικών επιλογών (που ίσως ταιριάζουν σε άλλες ομάδες, για παράδειγμα σε μια παρέα κολλητών φίλων με κοινές απόψεις και κώδικα) έτσι ώστε οι τριβές μεταξύ των μελών να είναι ελάχιστες και η επίτευξη του κοινού στόχου πιθανότερη και ομαλότερη. Περιγράφουμε αυτό το φιλτράρισμα με λέξεις όπως "ευγένεια", "αλληλοσεβασμός", "τακτ" κ.λπ.

Όταν κάποιο μέλος αποτυγχάνει κατ' επανάληψη να επιλέξει τρόπο επικοινωνίας που να ικανοποιεί αυτή τη σύμβαση (και αποξενώνει αντί να συσπειρώνει τα άλλα μέλη), τότε δύο τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν:

 Δεν μπορεί να κάνει τη στοιχειώδη διάκριση των διαφορετικών κανόνων που διέπουν την επικοινωνία διαφορετικών ομάδων. Αδυνατεί να αντιληφθεί την χρησιμότητα του διαφορετικού τόνου που χρησιμοποιούμε για να μιλήσουμε στη μάνα μας, τους φίλους μας, το αφεντικό μας, έναν άγνωστο στο δρόμο, τα μέλη ενός φόρουμ, τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας, τον εχθρό μας κ.ο.κ.
 Μπορεί να κάνει την παραπάνω διάκριση, αλλά αδυνατεί να φερθεί ανάλογα ή πιστεύει πως μπορεί να επιβάλλει τους δικούς του κανόνες στην ομάδα.

Εκτός σπανίων περιπτώσεων (μιας μεγαλοφυΐας με μαγνητική προσωπικότητα και σπάνια δύναμη λόγου, ας πούμε) το κοινό αποτέλεσμα είναι να σταματούν τα μέλη να τον λαμβάνουν υπόψη, να μην θεωρείται σοβαρή η άποψή του, να περιθωριοποιείται ή/και να αποβάλλεται από την ομάδα.


[Μια πιο προσωπική άποψη: Αυτό που οι Αγγλοσάξωνες ονομάζουν mindfuck -αν μου επιτρέπετε- απαιτεί μεγάλα... κότσια και ιδιαίτερες ικανότητες αμφίσημου, ελλειπτικού λόγου για να γίνει επιτυχημένα. Ακόμα και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, έχει κόστος. Οι αποτυχημένες απόπειρες, δε, είναι απλώς θλιβερές και είναι ασφαλέστερο να αποφεύγονται αν δεν θέλουμε να φανούμε (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση...) αφελείς και γραφικοί.]

Συγνώμη για τη φλυαρία. Ας με συγχωρήσει και η Elsa που δεν έμεινα στις παραμέτρους του θέματος που δημιούργησε.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 26, 2009)

aerosol said:


> Συγνώμη για τη φλυαρία. Ας με συγχωρήσει και η Elsa που δεν έμεινα στις παραμέτρους του θέματος που δημιούργησε.



Σοβαρολογείς; Έτσι που εξελίχτηκε το θέμα, πιο ον τόπικ δεν μπορούσες να είσαι...
Ευχαριστώ για την φλυαρία! ;)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 26, 2009)

Έλεγα λοιπόν ότι


dipylos said:


> ασχολούμαστε όχι με αυτό που συμβαίνει, αλλά με το_ να σχολιάζουμε πώς σχολιάζουν οι άλλοι αυτό που συμβαίνει_


Και ιδού, η φλυαρία ευπρόσδεκτη και το ερώτημα:


dipylos said:


> Αλήθεια, πόσο κοστίζουν 500 νοσηλευτές το χρόνο;


αναπάντητο. _Όχι πως περίμενα απάντηση_. Να την δώσω εγώ λοιπόν. Κάπου 9-10 εκατομμύρια ευρώ το χρόνο, ή 3000 ευρώ ανά ζωή σωσμένη. Ή αλλιώς τα μισά (ίσως και το 1/5!) από όσα θα δώσουμε στον Bωβό για να _*μη*_ χτίσει mall. Για να παίξουμε λίγο με τους αριθμούς, ο κάθε νοσηλευτής θα σώζει μία ζωή το δίμηνο. Δύο μισθοί = μία ζωη. Pas mal*l*, pas mal*l*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Κάπου 9-10 εκατομμύρια ευρώ το χρόνο, ή 3000 ευρώ ανά ζωή σωσμένη. Ή αλλιώς τα μισά (ίσως και το 1/5!) από όσα θα δώσουμε στον Bωβό για να _*μη*_ χτίσει mall.


Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά: Έστω ότι το μισό της αποζημίωσης σώζει 3.500 ζωές, άρα η πλήρης αποζημίωση αν πήγαινε σε θεραπευτήρια θα έσωζε 7.000 ζωές. Αν το ΣτΕ αποφασίσει υπό διευρυμένη επταμελή σύνθεση την πλήρη διακοπή του έργου, θα αναλογούν χίλιες ζωές (για την ακρίβεια, χίλιοι θάνατοι) στο κεφάλι του κάθε μέλους της σύνθεσης; Αυτά τα μαθηματικά του μωλ τα ξέρουν στο ΣτΕ;

(Το φόρουμ είναι γλωσσικό και χωλαίνει στα μαθηματικά. Γι' αυτό δεν είχε απαντήσει κανείς.)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 26, 2009)

Το προβληματάκι είναι πολιτικά και πρακτικά παιδαριώδες και παραπλανητικό, γιατί δεν έχουμε καμιά δέσμευση της Πολιτείας ότι τα λεφτά θα δωθούν αναγκαστικά ή στην αποζημίωση ή στη δημόσια υγεία. Μπορεί κάλλιστα να έχουμε μια επιλογή (σε ποικίλες μορφές) του τύπου αποζημίωση ή πακέτα ενίσχυσης τραπεζών/ "επιχειρηματιών" κλπ. 
Πόσα τέτοια στρέμματα λεφτόδεντρα, για παράδειγμα, πυρπολήθηκαν από την αλογοσκουφική αλλαγή της φορολογίας κληρονομιάς, για να λέμε τώρα με αγωνία "θα σπαταλήσουμε στην αποζημίωση για το περιβάλλον;" :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 26, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Το προβληματάκι είναι πολιτικά και πρακτικά παιδαριώδες και παραπλανητικό, γιατί δεν έχουμε καμιά δέσμευση της Πολιτείας ότι τα λεφτά θα δωθούν αναγκαστικά ή στην αποζημίωση ή στη δημόσια υγεία.


Πολύ σωστή επισήμανση! Αλλά πώς επρόκειτο να έχουμε "δέσμευση της Πολιτείας", όταν πολίτες _κατά τεκμήριο_ υποψιασμένοι και μορφωμένοι όχι μόνον αγνοούν τα κρίσιμα θέματα, αλλά και αρνούνται να τα συζητήσουν διότι, συζητήσεως γενομένης, προτιμούν να συζητούν _για τα συναισθήματά τους_; Αρχικά μίλησα για Λουδδιτισμό. Μήπως έπρεπε να είχα προσθέσει και τον αυτισμό;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 26, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως Δίπυλε, σ' ευχαριστώ τα μάλλα που μου άνοιξες τα μάτια για τα κρίσιμα αυτά θέματα και τις λύσεις τους, γιατί πραγματικά, όχι μόνο τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά δεν μου είχε περάσει ποτέ ξανά από το μυαλό, αλλά πώς θα μπορούσα ποτέ εγώ να σκεφτώ μόνος μου τις λύσεις. Σ' ευχαριστώ ξανά.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 26, 2009)

Όσο για την


tsioutsiou said:


> την αλογοσκουφική αλλαγή της φορολογίας κληρονομιάς


ίσως ήταν το μόνο σωστό πράγμα που έκανε στη θητεία του ο μεταστάς.  Διότι στην όμορφη Ελλάδα μας τα κληρονομούμενα ακίνητα φορολογούνται, ενώ οι κινητές αξίες όχι ή σχεδόν όχι. Δηλαδή αν πεθάνει ένας Βαρδινογιάννης, τα παιδιά του κληρονομούν τις μετοχές των εταιρειών τους δωρεάν ή σχεδόν δωρεάν, ενώ αν πεθάνει η κυρά-Κρουστάλλω στη γνωστή Τραχανοπλαγιά, ο δύστυχος ο Προκόπης ο φαναρτζής ο γιός της φορολογείται για το χάλασμα που του άφησε. Και αν ο Προκόπης στουκάρει με το παπί καθ' οδόν για το ετήσιο μνημόσυνο, η χήρα και το ανήλικο ορφανό θα έχουν να πληρώσουν το φόρο εις διπλούν. Αλλά ούτε αυτό έγινε. Ο φόρος κληρονομιάς ακινήτων δεν καταργήθηκε, απλώς μειώθηκε και άλλαξε όνομα. Όχι πανελλήνιες, πανελλαδικές. Τα γνωστά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 26, 2009)

dipylos said:


> ίσως ήταν το μόνο σωστό πράγμα που έκανε στη θητεία του ο μεταστάς.
> Ο φόρος κληρονομιάς ακινήτων δεν καταργήθηκε, απλώς μειώθηκε και άλλαξε όνομα.


Ναι, το ζήτημα είναι πόοοσο μειώθηκε και για ποια εισοδήματα. Η κατάρρευση των δημόσιων εσόδων (και έτρεχε πια τους τελευταίους μήνες της "ζωής του" να τροποποιεί κάθε 48ωρο το νόμο για να μαζέψει κάνα φράγκο από τους δελτιοπαρόχους -ο οποίος νόμος, αναμενόμενο, μπήκε στο συρτάρι του νέου "επιτελείου") ήταν η πεμπτουσία της - καραδεξιάς :) - πολιτικής του: γιατί την ώρα που ο Προκόπης, που λες, περιχαρής όντως γλύτωνε κάτι ευρουλάκια για το χάλασμα, η Οικογένεια Δεν-δίνω-του-αγγέλου-μου-νερό μεταβίβαζε στα βλαστάρια της (δύο τον αριθμό, το δημογραφικό το λύνουν οι φτωχοί :)) κάτι πολυκατοικιούλες, βιλίτσες και μαγαζιά καταβάλλοντας ψίχουλα συγκριτικά με τη φορολογική επιβάρυνση που θα είχε πριν για τα ίδια ακίνητα. Γιατί ο Σκούφος κατάργησε τους συντελεστές που χρέωναν περισσότερο όσο ανέβαινες κατηγορία σε τετραγωνικά. Όλοι με το "ίδιο" μέτρο - η νεοδεξια ισότητα στην απαλλαγή από τους ΑΜΕΣΟΥΣ φόρους. Και έτσι το κραυγαλέο δώρο στους μεγαλοκατέχοντες βαφτίστηκε κουτοπόνηρα φροντίδα για το μεροκαματιάρη με το δυαράκι για τα παιδάκια του. 
Και μετά βέβαια ..."δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά για κοινωνική πολιτική". Θα μου πεις, "ας πρόσεχε και ο περιχαρής Προκόπης να κοιτά πέρα από τη μύτη του!"


----------



## dipylos (Jan 26, 2009)

Μαζί σου σε όλα. Με μία επισήμανση: οι πολιτικοί (και οι πολιτικές) κρίνονται όπως και οι προπονητές. Σε σύγκριση με τον προηγούμενο και τον επόμενο. Όχι σε σύγκριση με τον Ιησού Χριστό που τάισε 5.000 άτομα με 5 καρβέλια και 2 ψάρια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 26, 2009)

Καλά, ο Ιησούς το είχε χαμένο από χέρι σε εκλογές με τέτοιες παροχές σήμερα. Ούτε ένα home cinema, τι ψυχή έχει!


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Μια εντελώς εγωιστική ανάρτηση, γιατί, έτσι που πάμε, όταν θα 'ρθουν οι μπουλντόζες να κόψουν τα δικά μου δέντρα, δεν θα έχει μείνει κανείς να φωνάξει.


http://www.tvxs.gr/v4012

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_they_came...
http://www.alfavita.gr/plaisia/nimeler1.htm


----------



## dipylos (Jan 27, 2009)

Αν είναι να τσιτάρεις ποιήματα, τσίταρε _ερίγδουπο_ Βέλτσο.


----------



## stathis (Jan 27, 2009)

Τέτοιο κόλλημα με τον Βέλτσο ούτε ο Βέλτσος δεν έχει.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 27, 2009)

Δεν φταίω. _Εκείνος_, ο ηύς τε μέγας τε, ο άριστος ανδρών, ώπλισέν τε ούτως ως άπαντα μεν χαλκόν, άπαντα δε φοινικά φαίνεσθαι.


----------



## stathis (Jan 27, 2009)

Μπράβο, ντουζ πουάν.
Από Λατινικά πώς πάμε;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 27, 2009)

Είμαι σε άλλο κλίμα, Του συνέθεσ_α_ *Ύμνον* επί τη μελλοντική Του αναρρήσει στην Ακαδημία:

_Τον ερυσίπτολιν, αλκήεντα,
τον αυτός εγείνατο μητίετα Ζεύς σεμνής εκ κεφαλής,
πολεμήια τεύχε' έχοντα, χρύσεα, παμφανόωντα,
σέβας δ' έχε πάντας ορώντας αθανάτους.
ο δε πρόσθεν Διός αιγιόχοιο εσσυμένως ώρουσεν
απ' αθανάτοιο καρήνου, σείσας οξύν άκοντα.
μέγας δ' ελελίζετ' Όλυμπος δεινόν υπό βρίμης κυφονώτου,
αμφί δε γαία "_*Σμερδαλέος*!_" ιάχησεν,
εκινήθη δ' άρα πόντος, κύμασι πορφυρέοισι κυκώμενος,
έκχυτο δ' άλμη εξαπίνης!_


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

dipylos said:


> _Εκείνος_, ο ηύς τε μέγας τε, ο άριστος ανδρών, ώπλισέν τε ούτως ως άπαντα μεν χαλκόν, άπαντα δε φοινικά φαίνεσθαι.


Τόσα «τε» μαζεμένα είχα ν' ακούσω από το:


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μια εντελώς εγωιστική ανάρτηση, γιατί, έτσι που πάμε, όταν θα 'ρθουν οι μπουλντόζες να κόψουν τα δικά μου δέντρα, δεν θα έχει μείνει κανείς να φωνάξει.
> http://www.tvxs.gr/v4012



Πάντως τα κόψανε συνοδεία των ΜΑΤ: http://www.tvxs.gr/v4034
Αυτό που μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση είναι ότι οι κάτοικοι φύλαγαν βάρδιες για να προστατευτούν από τα σχέδια του δημάρχου που οι ίδιοι εξέλεξαν!

Και με την ευκαιρία των ποιημάτων: εγώ ξέρω ότι όταν έχεις ορίσει κάποιον να κάνει μια δουλειά, αν αυτός την κάνει όπως πρέπει, δικαιολογεί τον μισθό του και πληρώνεται. Αν δεν την κάνει όπως πρέπει, απολύεται. Απολύστε τους!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 27, 2009)

"Μετ΄ εμποδίων διεξάγεται η κυκλοφορία στην Πατησίων λόγω συγκέντρωσης διαμαρτυρίας κατοίκων της Κυψέλης που αντιδρούν στην δημιουργία υπογείου παρκινγκ από το δήμο."
Αφού δεν θέλουν πάρκινγκ και βρίσκουν πού να παρκάρουν, κακώς ασχολείται ο Δήμος. Όχι πως το πάρκινγκ θα εμπόδιζε την αναφύτευση, αλλά εντάξει, αυτά είναι μεσοπρόθεσμα. Βραχυπρόθεσμα μπορούν να αναπνέουν τα καυσαέρια των αυτοκινήτων που γυρνάνε γύρω-γύρω επειδή δεν βρίσκουν πάρκινγκ. _Των άλλων_ τα αυτοκίνητα, γιατί εκείνοι ως ντόπιοι θα έχουν καβάτζες. 

Άλλωστε τα δέντρα είναι απαραίτητα για τη ζωή μας. Ως γνωστόν στη Σαχάρα, την Αρκτική και την Ανταρκτική, που δεν έχει δέντρα, δεν έχει ούτε οξυγόνο, με αποτέλεσμα οι άνθρωποι να μεταμορφώνονται σε αναερόβιες μορφές ζωής, όπως οι λευκές αρκούδες ή οι πιγκουίνοι. Πρέπει όμως να επαινέσουμε τους αγλαούς Κυψελιώτες που, τοις της καθηγητρίας Πορτάλιου ρήμασι πειθόμενοι, δεν μετακομίζουν για να μην ανατρέψουν την ισορροπία δομημένου-αδόμητου. Είναι συνεπείς οικολόγοι και δεν θα αφήσουν το αδίστακτο κεφάλαιο να τους μεταμορφώσει σε πιγκουίνους.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, άλλες πόλεις της (βόρειας, κυρίως) Ευρώπης, που και πολύ κόσμο έχουν, και πολλά δέντρα, και πάρκινγκ, από τι κατοικούνται; 

Όσο για τους αναερόβιους κατοίκους της Σαχάρας και της Αρκτικής, προφανώς στις πολυπληθείς μεγαλουπόλεις όπου κατοικούν έχουν πολλές καβάτζες για τα αυτοκίνητά τους και δεν τους χρειάζονται τα δέντρα.


----------



## stathis (Jan 27, 2009)

@ dipylos:
Ξέχασες να πεις ότι οι Κυψελιώτες είναι και λουδίτες συν τοις άλλοις, αφού προτιμούν να λιάζονται ολημερίς στα παγκάκια του πάρκου οι αχαΐρευτοι, παρά να γίνει επιτέλους κάποιο έργο ανάπτυξης στην περιοχή τους.
(Το ότι ψηφίζουν Τσίπρα μονοκούκι είναι αυτονόητο, δεν χρειάζεται να το λέμε κάθε φορά.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Φίλτατοι, ας επιτρέψουμε στα μέλη να έχουν τις προσωπικές τους απόψεις για τη λύση των προβλημάτων της πόλης και του περιβάλλοντος. Ο Δίπυλος μάς έχει δώσει να καταλάβουμε ότι η λύση είναι να επιστρέψουμε στην επαρχία. Π.χ. στο Ηράκλειο, όπου γεννήθηκα εγώ, δεν έχουν κανένα κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα. Λένε «μα τι κίνηση είναι αυτή!» και δεν εννοούν ακινησία. Ωστόσο, παρότι έχει βρεθεί η λύση, το κράτος για άλλη μια φορά την αφήνει στον πατριωτισμό των Ελλήνων. Θα έπρεπε να αρχίσουν αμέσως οι υποχρεωτικές μετεγκαταστάσεις. Όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγούν στο Αρκαλοχώρι!


----------



## stathis (Jan 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Φίλτατοι, ας επιτρέψουμε στα μέλη να έχουν τις προσωπικές τους απόψεις για τη λύση των προβλημάτων της πόλης και του περιβάλλοντος.


Δεν αμφισβητήθηκε από κανέναν το δικαίωμα αυτό.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 27, 2009)

Δεν έχουμε την παραμικρή διαφωνία, Palavra και stathis. _Αμφότεροι και οι τρεις_ :) σεβόμεθα τη βούληση των Κυψελιωτών, όπως αύτη εξεφράσθη στις εκλογές και όπως εκφράζεται τώρα. Εγώ δε ειδικώς τρέφω την μεγίστην των εκτιμήσεων για τους δεκάδες χιλιάδες ψηφοφόρους του κ. Γερασίμου Γιακουμάτου, της Β' Αθηνών, στους οποίους εκθύμως εύχομαι υγεία, ευτυχία και μακροημέρευση επ' αγαθώ της Πατρίδος.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 27, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Δεν έχουμε την παραμικρή διαφωνία, Palavra και stathis.



Αν απολαμβάνω κάτι σε αυτό το νήμα είναι η ταύτιση απόψεων!


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

On a more serious note: Δίπυλε ή Palavra ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, αν ήσουν ο υπεύθυνος να δώσεις λύση στο κυκλοφοριακό της Καλλιθέας και τη στάθμευση στην περιοχή και γνώριζες (όπως θα όφειλες) ότι κάποιοι περίοικοι δεν θέλουν τη λύση του υπόγειου πάρκινγκ μετά από (προσωρινή, έστω) καταστροφή της πλατείας, ποια λύση θα έδινες; (Αποκλείονται χιουμοριστικές απαντήσεις του είδους «θα εξόριζα τους επαρχιώτες στην επαρχία τους», «θα τουφέκιζα όλους τους υπουργούς ΠΕΧΩΔΕ της περασμένης 50ετίας για παραδειγματισμό και εξευμενισμό των περιοίκων, θα έχτιζα κάθετα πάρκινγκ στα πλαϊνά των πολυκατοικιών κ.λπ. Όποιος θέλει να δώσει χιουμοριστικές απαντήσεις, ας ανοίξει άλλο νήμα.)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 27, 2009)

Αυτές οι ιστορίες μου θυμίζουν πώς ο Δήμος Αγίας Παρασκευής, όταν ήταν να γίνει σταθμός του μετρό κάτω από την πλατεία, ήσκησε βέτο. Με την συμπαράσταση των δημοτών του. Οπότε ανατράπηκε όλος ο σχεδιασμός του μετρό. Πέρασαν χρόνια και άλλαξαν γνώμη. Και τώρα θέλουν μετρό, στην πλατεία εί δυνατόν. Και ο Δήμος και οι ευκλεείς δημόται. Όμως το μετρό πήγε από αλλού, διότι μετρό είναι αυτό, δεν είναι πουλόβερ να αλλάξεις την πλέξη. Αλλά έτσι είναι τα παιδιά, πότε θέλουν πίτσα, πότε σουβλάκια, πότε Μερέντα, πότε Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκη, τι να τα κάνεις; Να τα δείρεις; Αμαρτία.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

Δεν με λένε Δίπυλο, ούτε Παλάβρα, αλλά ξέρω τα εξής:

Όπου υπάρχει βούληση, υπάρχουν και λύσεις. Το μόνο που δεν γίνεται που λέει η γιαγιά μου είναι του σπανού τα γένια. Που και αυτό γίνεται σήμερα. Δεν είναι δουλειά δική μας να βρούμε λύσεις. Τους εκλέξαμε, τους διορίσαμε και τους πληρώνουμε για να τις βρουν αυτοί έτσι όπως εμείς εκλέγουμε και ζητάμε. Εμάς σαν πολίτες αυτό που μας νοιάζει είναι *το αποτέλεσμα.* 

Σε άλλες χώρες του κόσμου έχουνε ήδη πάει στο φεγγάρι και δεν μπορούνε να φτιάξουνε υπόγειο πάρκινγκ χωρίς να κόψουνε δέντρα. Και γιατί ο κόσμος δεν τους πιστεύει ότι θα τα αντικαταστήσουνε και αντιδράει; Γιατί όταν έχεις φωνάξει λύκος πάρα πολλές φορές, κανείς δεν σε πιστεύει.

Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν γίνεται να έχουμε και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο (δηλ. και πράσινο και πάρκινγκ), ας τεθούν προτεραιότητες: τι είναι πιο σημαντικό από τα δύο; Υπάρχουν πόλεις στο κόσμο και συγκεκριμένες περιοχές μέσα σε αυτές τις πόλεις, όπου δεν τίθεται καν ζήτημα να κυκλοφορήσει αυτοκίνητο και αυτοί που μένουν εκεί το γνωρίζουν εκ των προτέρων. 

Ας μας πει κάποιος που έχει ζήσει στο Μανχάταν, για παράδειγμα, πώς είναι τα πράγματα εκεί;



dipylos said:


> Αυτές οι ιστορίες μου θυμίζουν πώς ο Δήμος Αγίας Παρασκευής, όταν ήταν να γίνει σταθμός του μετρό κάτω από την πλατεία, ήσκησε βέτο. Με την συμπαράσταση των δημοτών του.



Ήτανε δικαίωμά τους, κάνανε μια επιλογή (καλή ή κακή), ας μάθουν να ζουν με αυτή. Αλλά το δικαίωμά τους το ασκήσανε και το αίτημά τους έγινε σεβαστό.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2009)

Στη Νέα Σμύρνη αυτήν την περίοδο οικοδομείται υπόγειο πάρκινγκ, πάνω από το οποίο θα γίνει πάρκο και θα ενοποιηθεί με το άλσος της περιοχής.
Οι κάτοικοι είναι *ενημερωμένοι *για αυτό και το έργο έχει δρομολογηθεί με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές/σχέδια. Δεν ξεριζώθηκαν δέντρα. 
Στο άλσος τα ελάχιστα δέντρα που ξεριζώθηκαν ήταν κατεστραμμένα (ξερά ή πολύ μεγάλα σε ηλικία) με πρότερη έγκριση της δασικής υπηρεσίας και η κίνηση έγινε για την προστασία των περιπατητών κτλ. 

Εν προκειμένω, για την περίπτωση της Κυψέλης, από το πρωί διαβάζω ότι οι αρμόδιοι αντιδήμαρχοι δεν έχουν πληροφόρηση και δεν απαντούν στα ερωτήματα του κόσμου.

Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, άλλο η Κυψέλη, άλλο η Καλλιθέα, γενικά και αόριστα. Αυτά γίνονται με συγκεκριμένες μελέτες ανάλογα με την περιοχή, όχι _μια μέρα ξύπνησα και είπα ας λύσω το πρόβλημα της Καλλιθέας _έτσι στο φλου.



Και τέλος, έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω για Μερέντες, Γκέρμπερ και άλλες αηδίες.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 27, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, Palavra μου, αν σου χαλάω τη δίαιτα. Ambrose, η επαναχάραξη του μετρό ήταν μεγάλη ιστορία. Οι Αγιοπαρασκευώται δεν υπέστησαν τις όποιες συνέπειες μόνοι, ούτε πλήρωσαν το κόστος μόνοι. Επίσης όπου να 'ναι το μετρό κλείνει από το Πεντάγωνο και πέρα εξαιτίας τους. Επειδή τώρα θέλουν φασολ... μετρό εννοώ!


----------



## stathis (Jan 27, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Επίσης όπου να 'ναι το μετρό κλείνει από το Πεντάγωνο και πέρα εξαιτίας τους.


Από πού προκύπτει ότι κλείνει εξαιτίας τους; Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι η γραμμή θα κλείσει όχι λόγω της θέσης του σταθμού Αγίας Παρασκευής, αλλά λόγω της μεθόδου κατασκευής που είχε επιλεγεί τότε (κάτι με το κέλυφος έχει να κάνει, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες τώρα, ούτε έχω χρόνο να παραθέσω λινκ).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 27, 2009)

Προ 30ετίας περίπου, λίγο πριν ανατείλει ο σοσιαλιστικός ήλιος στη χειμαζόμενη χώρα μας, νομίζω επί υπουργίας Μάνου, συνέταξαν ένα νόμο που προέβλεπε υποχρεωτικά χώρο στάθμευσης σε κάθε νέα πολυκατοικία. Λάβρο το ΤΕΕ τότε, με την "ΠΑΣΟΚ και άλλες δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις" ηγεσία του, πολέμησε και απέτρεψε την ψήφιση του νόμου με πρόσχημα ότι στρεφόταν κατά της λαϊκής πολυκατοικίας και της φτηνής στέγης - αντιλαϊκόν! (Δηλαδή έχανε αποδοτικά τετραγωνικά το κύκλωμα πολ.μηχανοί-εργολάβοι)
Τώρα πήξαμε στα αυτοκίνητα, χώροι στάθμευσης γιοκ και τρέχουμε πίσω από το κάθε ιερό δεντράκι. 
Τα κούτσουρα βέβαια πάντα υπάρχουν σε αφθονία.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μια εντελώς εγωιστική ανάρτηση, γιατί, έτσι που πάμε, όταν θα 'ρθουν οι μπουλντόζες να κόψουν τα δικά μου δέντρα, δεν θα έχει μείνει κανείς να φωνάξει.


Όσο είναι καιρός, πάρε μια φωτογραφία για να θυμάσαι πώς ήταν:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2009)

Μήνυση για την κοπή των δέντρων στο πάρκο στην Πατησίων κατέθεσε η Διεύθυνση Δασών.
_*η Διεύθυνση Δασών είχε απαγορεύσει την υλοτομία από το 2007*, αλλά το «πράσινο φως» για την υλοποίηση των σχεδίων για το γκαράζ έδωσε η Επιτροπή Αρχιτεκτονικού Ελέγχου, (σ.σ.: τη συστήνει η Νομαρχία Αθηνών), αφότου ο δήμος συμμορφώθηκε με τις αρχικές υποδείξεις της._


----------



## dipylos (Jan 28, 2009)

Οργίλο άρθρο του Γ. Βότση:
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=100,id=98126572
Εναργώς θυμάμαι την αντίστοιχη οργή του Γ. Βότση για την άλλη διαβόητη οικολογική "καταστροφή", το Ολυμπιακό Κωπηλατοδρόμιο στο Σχοινιά. Διερρήγνυε τα ιμάτιά του ότι "_εκεί σκοτώθηκε ο πολέμαρχος Καλλίμαχος!_". Ναι, σωστό, επίσης και ο Κυναίγειρος και άλλοι 190, επακριβώς μετρημένοι. Και κάμποσοι Πλαταιείς που είχαν έρθει με επικεφαλής τον Αρίμνηστο, _πανστρατιά_, να βοηθήσουν. Ο Πλούταρχος γράφει ότι είχαν και επικουρία ανέλπιστη, "_και των εν Μαραθώνι προς Μήδους μαχομένων έδοξαν ουκ ολίγοι *φάσμα Θησέως εν όπλοις* καθοράν προ αυτών, επί τους βαρβάρους φερόμενον_". Ο αδερφός του Κυναίγειρου, Αισχύλος τις, έγραψε τα σχετικά στο επιτάφιο επίγραμμά του: 

"_Αισχύλον Ευφορίωνος Αθηναίον τόδε κεύθει μνήμα 
καταφθίμενον πυροφόροιο Γέλας,
αλκήν δ' ευδόκιμον Mαραθώνιον άλσος αν είποι 
και βαθυχαιτήεις Μήδος επιστάμενος._"

Η εντύπωση που τότε αποκόμισα ήταν ότι ο Βότσης δεν είχε πάει ποτέ στο Σχοινιά. Δηλαδή δεν φταίει αυτός, η φαντασία του τα φταίει. Ως βέρος αριστερογράφος του κενού, φαντάζεται πράγματα και μετά παράγει συναίσθημα επί του φανταστικού. Διότι ο Σχοινιάς είναι μία μεγάλη έκταση γεμάτη θερμοκήπια, _πολλά _θερμοκήπια, παραλιακά μαγαζιά, κάμπινγκ, εξοχικά σπίτια, έναν χείμαρρο, μία παλιά εγκατάσταση κεραιών του Ναυτικού, ένα μικρό αεροδρόμιο που δεν χρησιμοποιείται, μία ρωμαϊκή έπαυλη με ιερό της Ίσιδος και πολλά χώματα και βούρλα. Ο Τύμβος είναι στην άλλη άκρη, νότια. Εκεί που φτιάχτηκε το Κωπηλατοδρόμιο, είχε μόνο χώματα και βούρλα. Φτιάχτηκε το Κωπηλατοδρόμιο παρά την Βότσειο οργή, και τι έγινε; Τίποτα. Τι καταστράφηκε; Τίποτα. Τι χειροτέρεψε; Τίποτα. Τι άλλαξε; Τίποτα. Μόνο ο δρόμος έγινε καλύτερος, με διπλές λωρίδες και κράσπεδα. Το Καράβι όπως πάντα, ακριβό, με χάλια θάλασσα αλλά ωραίες παρουσίες. Ο Μωραΐτης το ίδιο. Ο Σχοινιάς ο ίδιος, ανεμόδαρτος, και οι 192 στον Τύμβο. Εκεί παραπάνω έχει και άλλο ένα μικρό νεκροταφείο αρχαίο της Αττικής Τετραπόλεως, ωραία συντηρημένο, με ένα μικρό μουσείο. Και πιο ψηλά το εκκλησάκι του Άι-Γιώργη του Βρανά, που με πήγαινε ο νονός μου όταν ήμουν μικρός, του Αγίου Γεωργίου. Αλλά σιγά μην ήξερε ο Βότσης την Αττική Τετράπολη: Μαραθών, Προβάλινθος, Τρι_κόρυθ_ος, Οινόη. Ευτυχώς σε αυτή την περίπτωση την ανέξοδη αριστερή οργή, _*την πολυπραγμοσύνη του τίποτα*_, την πήρε ο αέρας του Σχοινιά.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 28, 2009)

Από το Ριζοσπάστη οι εικόνες:










Από την Ελευθεροτυπία το κείμενο:
Η εταιρεία [Ολυμπιακά Ακίνητα Α.Ε.] έχει παραμελήσει το Κωπηλατοδρόμιο (το οποίο βρίσκεται εντός του πάρκου) με το πρόσχημα ότι οι περιβαλλοντικοί όροι είναι πολύ αυστηροί. «Στην πραγματικότητα, έχει μεγάλες δυνατότητες ανάπτυξης. Θα μπορούσε να προσελκύσει αθλητές που θα προπονούνται τον χειμώνα, όταν τα δικά τους κωπηλατοδρόμια είναι παγωμένα», τονίζει ο πρόεδρος του Φορέα. Πιστεύει ότι ο λόγος που το κρατούν ακόμη λειτουργικό είναι γιατί η Ελλάδα οφείλει να διατηρεί σε καλή κατάσταση τις ολυμπιακές εγκαταστάσεις έως και την ολοκλήρωση των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων του Πεκίνου. «Μετά θα ρημάξουν...». Πέρυσι τον Ιούλιο, «γνωστοί-άγνωστοι» παραβίασαν την περίφραξη και κατέστρεψαν το ρυθμιστικό σύστημα (βάνες) απόληψης νερού από τη Μακαρία Πηγή, που τροφοδοτεί με νερό το κωπηλατοδρόμιο και, εν συνεχεία, τον υγρότοπο. Προκλήθηκε ο θάνατος εκατοντάδων υδρόβιων οργανισμών. Τα Ολυμπιακά Ακίνητα, ενώ είχαν υποχρέωση άμεσης επισκευής, καθυστέρησαν επί 11 μήνες να προχωρήσουν στην αποκατάσταση της βλάβης.

Το κωπηλατοδρόμιο θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει ως θαυμάσιος χώρος αναψυχής για τους κατοίκους της Αττικής (περίπατοι, πικ νικ, ποδήλατο κ.ά.). Σήμερα, απαγορεύεται η είσοδος. Ακόμη και ο πρόεδρος του Φορέα Διαχείρισης θα πρέπει πρώτα να ζητήσει από τα Ολυμπιακά Ακίνητα άδεια εισόδου. Οι απλοί πολίτες ...ας αναμείνουν στο ακουστικό τους.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 30, 2009)

Η Ελληνική Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου και του Πολίτη κάνει συλλογή υπογραφών (petition που λέμε στα Ελληνικά )
Ο τίτλος είναι: *Εξαιρέστε μας από το ένα εκατομμύριο κ. Δήμαρχε!*
Αναφέρονται ασφαλώς στην γνωστή -Bushικής λογικής- δήλωση του δημάρχου:

[...]«Αυτό που θέλω να πω όμως από σήμερα είναι ότι η διπλή ανάπλαση θα γίνει. Αργά η γρήγορα θα γίνει. Και όταν θα έρθει η ώρα που θα εγκαινιαστεί, γιατί θα γίνει και αυτό, το γήπεδο του Παναθηναϊκού, θα στηθούν δύο στήλες. Στη μία στήλη θα αναγράφονται αυτοί που βοήθησαν για να γίνει η διπλή ανάπλαση και στην άλλη θα αναγράφονται αυτοί που την πολέμησαν. Και αυτή η δεύτερη στήλη θα είναι χωρισμένη στα δύο.
Στο ένα μέρος θα είναι οι φυσικοί αυτουργοί που πολέμησαν την ανάπλαση και τους ξέρουμε - αυτός ο περιοδεύων θίασος που κάνει ενστάσεις επί παντός επιστητού - και οι ηθικοί αυτουργοί, που κρύβονται πίσω από τους φυσικούς αυτουργούς, και για τους οποίους όταν έρθει η ώρα θα μιλήσουμε και για αυτούς».
[...]«Θα υπάρξει η αντίδραση του δήμου της Αθήνας. Και θα είναι αντίδραση που πρέπει να γίνει όχι σαν δήμος, *αλλά σαν πόλη και σαν ένα εκατομμύριο κάτοικοι αυτής της πόλης*»[...]
(Ν. Κακλαμάνης, 14/01/09).

Απόσπασμα από το κείμενο της Ελληνικής Ένωσης για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου και του Πολίτη:
Κύριε Δήμαρχε, ζητούμε να μας εξαιρέσετε από το ένα εκατομμύριο των οργισμένων συμπολιτών μας. Οι δηλώσεις σας ενείχαν οργή αναντίστοιχη προς τον ευγενή σας σκοπό να αναπλάσετε τμήματα αυτής της πόλης και μας γέμισαν ανησυχία. Επιλέγουμε συνειδητά λοιπόν να αναμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον και σεβασμό την απόφαση της Δικαιοσύνης και δηλώνουμε βαθύτατα προσβεβλημένοι από το αρνητικό κλίμα που επιχειρείται να δημιουργηθεί για τους δικαστές του ΣτΕ και τους πολίτες που προσέφυγαν στο δικαστήριο, κλίμα στο οποίο δυστυχώς πρωτοστατείτε. Γνωρίζουμε βέβαια πως έτσι κλείνει για εμάς η λεωφόρος της αιώνιας υστεροφημίας και τα ονόματά μας θα απουσιάζουν από τις δύο στήλες που θα κατασκευάσετε αφού, φευ, δεν επιθυμούμε να μας κατατάξετε ούτε στους ευεργέτες ούτε στους πολεμίους του έργου. Προτιμούμε να διαμορφώσουμε τη δική μας άποψη η οποία υπερβαίνει αυτούς τους χονδροειδείς διαχωρισμούς.
[...] Κατόπιν αυτών θα θέλαμε κ. Δήμαρχε να κάνετε τους αριθμητικούς σας υπολογισμούς χωρίς εμάς και να μας εξαιρέσετε από το ένα εκατομμύριο. Εξάλλου, υπάρχουν ορισμένα ζητήματα υπεράνω αριθμών, είτε μετρά κανείς τις ψήφους των δημοτών είτε τα προσδοκώμενα κέρδη όσων επενδύουν στην εμπορική εκμετάλλευση της διπλής ανάπλασης.


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2009)

Με την άδειά σου, Έλσα, να συμπληρώσω τα αποσιωπητικά σου:

Αδυνατούμε κ. Δήμαρχε να αντιληφθούμε πώς είναι δυνατόν να αποκαλείτε «περιοδεύοντα θίασο που κάνει ενστάσεις επί παντός επιστητού» πολίτες που προσέφυγαν στη Δικαιοσύνη, άσκησαν δηλαδή ένα συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένο δικαίωμά τους. Αγανακτούμε με την έντεχνη προσπάθεια να παρουσιαστεί αυτό το δικαίωμα ως αντιτιθέμενο στην ιερή αγανάκτηση του «πράσινου λαού» από όλους εκείνους που επιδιώκουν την απόκτηση λαϊκού ερείσματος δια της δοκιμασμένης μεθόδου της οικειοποίησης οπαδικών αισθημάτων. Σας θυμίζουμε κ. Δήμαρχε ότι το ΣτΕ είναι το θεσμικό αντίβαρο στη νομοθετική και εκτελεστική εξουσία και ο πρωτοποριακός ρόλος του για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος έχει ενοχλήσει όσους συνειδητά υπονομεύουν θεμελιώδεις εγγυήσεις της δημοκρατίας με πολιορκητικό κριό την επίκληση της πλειοψηφίας. Σημειώνουμε με απογοήτευση πως πίσω από την επιλεκτική επίκληση της πλειοψηφίας κρύβονται το τελευταίο διάστημα φοβισμένοι πολιτικοί μας και επιφανείς δημοσιογραφικές γραφίδες. Μεταξύ τους και ορισμένοι που ειρωνικά αναφέρονται στους κορμοράνους του Βοτανικού. Αγνοούμε αν υπάρχουν όντως κορμοράνοι στον Βοτανικό, υποθέτουμε όμως ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί κροκόδειλοι, αν κρίνουμε από την ποσότητα των δακρύων που χύθηκαν για τις καθυστερήσεις της ανάπλασης. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει επιδειχθεί η ίδια ευαισθησία για το γεγονός ότι η αναγόρευση του ζητήματος αυτού σε κεντρικό άξονα της διαχείρισης του Δήμου απορροφά πολλή ενέργεια που θα έπρεπε να διατίθεται για την επίλυση άλλων, λιγότερο φαντασμαγορικών προβλημάτων.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 31, 2009)

Και η άποψη του Δημάρχου (Τα Νέα):

Σχετικά με την κόντρα που προκλήθηκε από την κοπή δένδρων για την κατασκευή του πάρκιγνκ στην Κυψέλη, ο κ. Κακλαμάνης λέει: «Κατ' αρχήν δεν επρόκειτο περί πάρκου. Επρόκειτο περί ενός χώρου που είχε 45 όλα και όλα δέντρα. Κόπηκαν τα 12, τα υπόλοιπα μεταφυτεύτηκαν. Είχαν αγοράσει τον χώρο από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90, με σκοπό να γίνει πάρκινγκ. Επί Έβερτ, ελήφθη η απόφαση να γίνει υπόγειο τετραώροφο πάρκινγκ, με χώρο πρασίνου από πάνω. Οι φωνασκούντες έχασαν και τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Αυτό όμως το αποκρύπτουν. Όπως αποκρύπτουν ότι όταν τελειώσει το πάρκο, θα φυτευθούν 140 δέντρα».

Σε ερώτηση εάν έπρεπε να είχε υπάρξει συνεννόηση με τους κατοίκους απαντά πως η κατασκευή του πάρκινγκ υπήρχε στο προεκλογικό πρόγραμμά του και προσθέτει: «Τι είδους δημοκρατία είναι αυτή που κάποιοι 50 βοηθούμενοι από μερικούς ‘μπαχαλάκηδες’ λένε ότι ‘δεν θα αφήσουμε να γίνει το έργο’»;

Αναφορικά με το γήπεδο του ΠΑΟ στον Ελαιώνα κάνει λόγο για πόλεμο εταιρειών real estate στην περιοχή και τονίζει πως το σχέδιο προβλέπει διπλή ανάπλαση με 135 στρέμματα πρασίνου, ένα γήπεδο και ένα εμπορικό κέντρο.

Για το εμπορικό κέντρο λέει πως ο νόμος έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να διπλασιαστεί ο συντελεστής δόμησής του και ο δήμος πήρε δωρεάν 56 στρέμματα από το εμπορικό κέντρο.

«Και όπως υπάρχει μεταφορά συντελεστή δόμησης, υπάρχει και μεταφορά συντελεστή πρασίνου. Επειδή φυτεύεται εκεί ένα κομμάτι οικοδομήσιμο, το αντάλλαγμα είναι ότι στη Λεωφόρο Αλεξάνδρας στη θέση του γηπέδου του Παναθηναϊκού φυτεύεται πράσινο. Και γίνεται υπόγεια η Λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας» προσθέτει.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2009)

Σε μια περιοχή που πνίγεται από το τσιμέντο και σ' ένα δρόμο (την Πατησίων) που δεν έχει πράσινο από την Ομόνοια ως το πάρκο του Φιξ στην Κλωναρίδου, η ύπαρξη αυτού του πράσινου χώρου είναι πάρκο. Δεν ξέρω πού κατοικεί ο Κακλαμάνης, και μπορεί με βάση τα στάνταρ της Εκάλης το περί ού να είναι μια κουτσουλιά πρασίνου κατάλληλη μόνο για να χέζουν τα σκυλιά τους. Για την περιοχή όμως, ήταν από τους ελάχιστους χώρους που μπορούσες να πας να καθίσεις, να παίξει το παιδί σου (παρά την υποβάθμισή του, για την οποία επίσης γίνονταν συνεχώς παραστάσεις στο δήμο). Ναι, 45 δέντρα "όλα κι όλα". Για φαντάσου! Από τα πόσα και πάνω καταδέχεται να μιλά για πάρκο; Άλλωστε και ο συνηθισμένος όρος γι' αυτό είναι "το παρκάκι". Ξέρουμε τα χάλια μας, δε μας χρειάζεται ο Κακλαμάνης για να μας ανοίξει τα μάτια ότι δεν έχουμε αρκετό πράσινο. Το θέμα είναι τι κάνει ο ίδιος για το υπάρχον πράσινο. Το αν θα κάνουν μητροπολιτικό πάρκο στο Ελληνικό (σιγά μην κάνουν!) λίγο ενδιαφέρει την Κυψελιώτισσα μάνα και το παιδί της.
Τα περί πρασίνου πάνω από το πάρκιν, τα έχουμε δει και αλλού. Πλατεία Πρωτομαγιάς = τσιμέντο. Πλατεία Αιγύπτου = τσιμέντο. Πλατεία Βαρβακείου Αγοράς = τσιμέντο. Ποιον κοροϊδεύει; Σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις σερβίριζαν μακέτες με πράσινο. Στη συνέχεια "ανακαλύπτουν" και "διαπιστώνουν", πάντα εκ των υστέρων, ότι δεν είναι "εφικτή" η δεντροφύτευση γιατί οι στέγες των υπόγειων πάρκιν δε σηκώνουν το βάρος. Δεν ξέρω για "δημοκράτες", πάντως συνειδητοί ψεύτες σίγουρα είναι.


----------



## curry (Jan 31, 2009)

Δεν είμαι κάτοικος Κυψέλης αλλά είναι αρκετοί φίλοι κι έτσι έχω μια εξοικείωση με την περιοχή. Είναι γνωστά στο πανελλήνιο τα χάλια της και μέσα σε αυτά και η έλλειψη πάρκινγκ που ταλαιπωρεί τους κατοίκους. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι σε μια τόσο "ριγμένη" από τον Δήμο συνοικία, ο οποιοσδήποτε θα πάει να κόψει τα 5-10-40 δέντρα που υπάρχουν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, ακόμα και για να λύσει ένα από τα πολλά προβλήματα της Κυψέλης (τώρα, κατά πόσον λύνει το πρόβλημα ένα ακόμα ιδιωτικό πάρκινγκ σε μια μάλλον εργατική συνοικία είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο).

Πέρα από όλα όσα έχουν ειπωθεί, νομίζω ότι καταλήγουμε στο χρόνιο πρόβλημα της Αθήνας αλλά και της Ελλάδας γενικώς. Ο Δήμος μας είναι μεγάλος αλλά ουσιαστικά έργα γίνονται μόνο στη μόστρα του (συνεπής και τακτική καθαριότητα, φροντισμένο πράσινο, βελτίωση πεζοδρομίων, φωτισμός κλπ). Αλλά ο δήμος μας δεν είναι μόνο οι συνοικίες Μακρυγιάννη, Φιλοπάππου, Μετς και λοιπές "προνομιούχες". 
Δείτε πώς έχουν καταντήσει το ιστορικό κέντρο -δυο βήματα από εκεί που τα ακουμπάει όλη η Αθήνα τα Σαββατοκύριακα- που είναι ντροπή για ολόκληρη τη χώρα (τρομάρα στον πολιτισμό μας μην πω καμιά πιο βαριά κουβέντα). Δείτε πώς είναι, για παράδειγμα, τα Εξάρχεια, μέσα στην κατσαρίδα και τη βρόμα (ενώ στη γειτονιά μου έχουμε οδοκαθαριστές που σκουπίζουν τα πεσμένα φυλλαράκια ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ!). 

Σκασίλα τους των δημοτικών αρχών για την ποιότητα ζωής των κατοίκων. Εκεί που πρέπει να φαίνεται ότι κάνουν κάτι, κάνουν το ελάχιστο δυνατό (ή σπαταλούν ασκόπως) κι αυτό για μην γίνουμε εντελώς ρόμπα στους τουρίστες (λέμε τώρα). Εκεί που δεν φαίνεται, κάνουν ό,τι έκαναν πάντα: αδιαφορούν και με πρόσχημα τη βελτίωση της ποιότητας ζωής, λένε θα κάνω πάρκινγκ ή τσιμεντοπλατεία αλλά για να τα πιάσουν οι ίδιοι και οι εκάστοτε ημέτεροι επιχειρηματίες, όχι για να βοηθήσουν κανέναν. Ιδέες υπάρχουν, όπως υπάρχουν και ρεαλιστικές λύσεις. Αλλά είναι πιο δαπανηρές, λέει (=δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε μίζα, δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε τραπεζοκαθίσματα, θα χάσουμε ψηφαλάκια από τους κοντόφθαλμους δυσαρεστημένους κλπ κλπ). 

Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύεται ο δήμαρχος και το δημοτικό συμβούλιο μιας πόλης να μένουν σε άλλον δήμο;


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 2, 2009)

Αντιγράφω for your information:_

Το περιοδικό __Re-public σας προσκαλεί στο εργαστήρι με θέμα ‘*Ο δημόσιος χώρος ως κοινό αγαθό*‘, το Σάββατο 7 Φεβρουρίου, στις 11 πμ. Στόχος του εργαστηρίου είναι να εισάγει την ιδέα των κοινών αγαθών ερωτήματα το πως μπορεί να λειτουργεί ένας ‘δημόσιος’ χώρος, τους τύπους χρήσης του, το ιδιοκτησιακό του καθεστώς, το σε τι χρησιμεύει, το πώς και σε τι μπορεί να μεταμορφωθεί._ Περισσότερα...

(Δεν έχω καμία σχέση με το re-public, ούτε και με πολιτικούς φορείς με τους οποίους ενδεχομένως συνδέεται.)


----------



## Elsa (Feb 24, 2009)

Σε πρόσφατο ποστ ο panadeli, πολύ σωστά, είπε: 
_[...] ένα 30-40% των ερωτηθέντων αδυνατεί να αντιληφθεί το περιεχόμενο μιας απλής πρότασης και να το επεξεργαστεί λογικά, ή αδυνατεί να αντιληφθεί ότι η απάντηση που έδωσε στη μία ερώτηση έρχεται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με την απάντηση που έδωσε στην αμέσως επόμενη.
Έτσι, η εμπιστοσύνη μου στις έρευνες δημοσκόπησης είναι πια μηδαμινή. Αν είναι καλά σχεδιασμένες μπορούν να αποκαλύψουν ορισμένες τάσεις, αλλά ως εκεί._

Δείτε παρακάτω τις απαντήσεις σε δύο αντικρουόμενα ερωτήματα από τη δημοσκόπηση της VPRC με θέμα _Η «Διπλή Ανάπλαση», το νέο γήπεδο του Παναθηναϊκού και η εικόνα της Αθήνας_ που έγινε κατά παραγγελία της παράταξης «Ανοιχτή πόλη» :


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2009)

Μια υπόθεση εργασίας είναι ότι ο/η απαντών/ώσα τείνει πάνω απ' όλα να _συμφωνήσει_, να απαντήσει "ναι", γιατί αυτό τον/την κάνει να αισθάνεται μέλος της ιδεατής κοινότητας την οποία δημιουργεί το ερώτημα άμα τη εκφωνήσει του (-- Είσαι μαζί μας ή εναντίον μας; -- Μαζί σας!). Αυτό λέγεται και κομφορμισμός. Πόσο μάλλον αν το ερώτημα ξεπερνά τις 10 λέξεις, και περιέχει και δευτερεύουσες αιτιολογικές προτάσεις...
Μήπως το ερωτηματολόγιο είναι υπερβολικά δύσκολο; Μήπως το ερώτημα έπρεπε να είναι απλά: είσαστε υπέρ ή κατά του Mall; Και κατόπιν να υπήρχε άλλο ερώτημα: το Mall θα αναπτύξει την περιοχή ή θα την επιβαρύνει; Να μην ξεκινά δηλ. με μια ήδη σχηματισμένη θέση, αλλά να τη χτίζει επαγωγικά, μέσα από απλούστερα ερωτήματα; Αναρωτιέμαι. "Αν δεν πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό, πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ", όπου Μωάμεθ είναι ο/η δημοσκοπούμενος/η και βουνό ο δημοσκόπος και/ή η Ανοιχτή Πόλη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 19, 2009)

Το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας απέρριψε την αίτηση του Βωβού να ανακληθεί η προηγούμενη απόφαση του δικαστηρίου, με την οποία ανεστάλησαν οι εργασίες κατασκευής του εμπορικού κέντρου.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 19, 2009)

Πουρ λιτλ Βωβός... Τώρα τι του μένει; Η Χάγη;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

[Μικρά αποσπάσματα είναι αυτά που παραθέτω — να διαβάσετε τα πλήρη κείμενα για να πάψει πια ο εμετικός μονόλογος του Συνασπισμού των Κηνσόρων και των Τελείων.]


http://www.oakke.gr/posters2009/afisergat_vot0209.htm
*Η ΠΙΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΛΥΝΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑ*​ 
Ο ΣΥΝ με τις 131 υπογραφές δικών του ανθρώπων από άλλες περιοχές εμφανίζεται σαν εκπρόσωπος της περιοχής. Όμως υπάρχουν 3600 υπογραφές κατοίκων της περιοχής που θέλουν το έργο. Και το θέλουν γιατί τώρα στη θέση του υπάρχουν μόνο μπάζα, μόλυνση και εγκατάλειψη. Επίσης εκτός από τις 2500 εργαζόμενους που θα δουλέψουν σε αυτό το συγκρότημα θα δημιουργηθούν με αυτό και αρκετές περιφερειακές δουλειές στην περιοχή. Εμείς θέλουμε μεροκάματα για τους άνεργους του Βοτανικού που διαρκώς θα αυξάνονται από την πελώρια κρίση, και όχι αυτοί να φυλάνε τα μπάζα του ΣΥΝ και του ΣτΕ. Για εμάς τους εργάτες μεγαλύτερη μόλυνση από την ανεργία δεν υπάρχει.
Λέει ο ΣΥΝ ότι με το εμπορικό κέντρο θα πληγούν οι μικρομεσαίοι. Είναι απύθμενο θράσος να το ισχυρίζεται αυτό ο ΣΥΝ που θεωρούσε το κάψιμο και τη λεηλασία των μαγαζιών της Αθήνας μέρος μιας λαϊκής εξέγερσης και όχι μια καταστροφική προβοκάτσια σε βάρος κάθε εξέγερσης και έτσι ενθάρρυνε και κάλυπτε πολιτικά τους εμπρηστές και πλιατσικολόγους. Είναι επίσης γνωστό ότι εκείνοι που κατηγορούν τα μεγάλα μαγαζιά ότι κλείνουν τα μικρά και ξεσηκώνουν τους μικρέμπορους για να τα κλείσουν είναι πάντα οι λαϊκιστές και οι φασίστες. Οι προοδευτικοί άνθρωποι ξέρουν ότι η κίνηση της ιστορίας είναι προς τις μεγάλες μονάδες τόσο στο εμπόριο όσο και στην παραγωγή και ξέρουν ότι η μόνη λύση για τους μικρομεσαίους είναι μέτρα για τη συνεταιριστική ένωσή τους και ακόμα περισσότερο η απόχτηση από όλο τον εργαζόμενο λαό αυτών των μεγάλων μονάδων. Η προοδευτική απάντηση δεν είναι ποτέ το γκρέμισμα των μεγάλων μονάδων αλλά η κοινωνικοποίησή της παραγωγής.
Ψιθυρίζει ο ΣΥΝ ότι εμείς οι εργάτες που διαμαρτυρόμαστε δεν παλεύουμε για τη δουλειά μας αλλά για το Βωβό. Όμως ο ΣΥΝ που παριστάνει το μαρξιστικό κόμμα ξέρει ότι η δουλειά των εργατών εκτός από το κέρδος για τον επιχειρηματία παράγει και το μισθό των εργατών. Γι αυτό και οι συνειδητοί εργάτες δεν ζητούν να κλείνουν οι επιχειρήσεις αλλά ζητούν καλύτερους μισθούς, καλύτερες συνθήκες δουλειάς και καλύτερα μέσα προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος από τους εργοδότες τους. Άλλωστε χωρίς επιχειρήσεις δεν υπάρχουν ούτε εργάτες, ούτε ταξική πάλη, ούτε κοινωνική πρόοδος. Τις επιχειρήσεις τις κλείνουν μόνο οι αντίπαλοι καπιταλιστές και οι αντίπαλοι ιμπεριαλισμοί. Ας πει ο ΣΥΝ με ποιους από αυτούς είναι.


http://www.oakke.gr/na439_440/votanikos440.htm
*ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΟ ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΣΠΙΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ Σ.Τ.Ε*​ 
Το παραγωγικό σαμποτάζ γίνεται με τη γενική πολιτικο-ιδεολογική θέση ότι οι μεγάλες επενδύσεις γίνονται για τα κέρδη των μεγάλων καπιταλιστών και σε βάρος του λαού, οπότε είναι καλό να ματαιώνονται. Όποιος τις υποστηρίζει κατηγορείται από τον ΣΥΝ και το ψευτοΚΚΕ ότι είναι όργανο του καπιταλιστή-επενδυτή. *Αυτή είναι μια αντεργατική, αντιμαρξιστική και προβοκατόρικη θέση. Από την καπιταλιστική επιχείρηση δεν παράγεται μόνο το κέρδος αλλά και ο μισθός των εργατών. Γι αυτό οι συνειδητοί εργάτες δεν ζητάνε ποτέ να κλείσει μια επιχείρηση ή να ματαιωθεί μια επένδυση. Σε επαναστατικές εποχές ζητάνε να περάσει η επιχείρηση στα χέρια των εργατών. Σε άλλες εποχές ζητάνε καλύτερες συνθήκες δουλειάς και ψηλότερη αμοιβή από τον καπιταλιστή ιδιοκτήτη και να μην καταστρέφεται το περιβάλλον και η υγεία του λαού. Χωρίς να υπάρχει άλλωστε η μεγάλη επιχείρηση δεν υπάρχει σύγχρονη εργατική τάξη, ούτε ταξική πάλη, ούτε σοσιαλιστική επανάσταση. Οι μόνοι που θέλουν να κλείνει μια οποιαδήποτε επιχείρηση είναι οι αντίπαλοι καπιταλιστές ή οι αντίπαλοι ιμπεριαλισμοί*. Στην Ελλάδα ο ιμπεριαλισμός που θέλει να κλείνει επιχειρήσεις είναι ο ρώσικος σοσιαλιμπεριαλισμός. Αυτός και οι άνθρωποί του που διοικούν τον ΣΥΝ και το ψευτοΚΚΕ επιτρέπουν επενδύσεις και μάλιστα σκανδαλωδώς χαριστικές μόνο από ενός είδους καπιταλιστές, αυτούς που έχουν σχέση με τη Ρωσία, όπως τους Κόκκαλη, Μπόμπολα, Γερμανό, Μυτιληναίο, ή επενδύσεις απ ευθείας από τη Ρωσία και τη φιλική της Κίνα (αγωγός πετρελαίου, λιμάνια Πειραιά και Θεσσαλονίκης). Όλες τις άλλες επενδύσεις από ιδιώτες ή από το κράτος τις καταργούν.


http://www.oakke.gr/posters2009/pao_vovos100209.htm
*ΤΟ ΒΡΩΜΙΚΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΣΥΝΑΣΠΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣτΕ ΜΕ ΠΑΟ- ΒΩΒΟ *​ 
Έτσι όλοι τους ποδοπάτησαν και το νόμο και τις μαχητικές διαθέσεις των εργατών και των φιλάθλων ενώ ο Βαρδινογιάννης σύρθηκε στα γραφεία του ΣΥΝ μετατρέποντας το μικρό αυτό τραμπούκικο κόμμα σε ύψιστο νομοθέτη και τον Τσίπρα σε πρωθυπουργό. Αυτή είναι η δίχως χαρακτήρα και δημοκρατική παράδοση ελληνική μεγαλοαστική τάξη. Από δω και μπρος όλοι τους θα είναι όμηροι των ραδιουργιών του ΣΥΝ που λειτουργεί σαν εκβιαστής για λογαριασμό όλου του ανατολικού μπλοκ. Ο άμεσος στόχος του ΣΥΝ είναι να αρχίσει να χτίζεται το γήπεδο – που όχι τυχαία έχει κατασκευαστή τον Μπόμπολα - πάνω σε μια νομικά κινούμενη άμμο που την οικοδομησιμότητα της θα κρατάει στα χέρια του «απ’ έξω» ο ΣΥΝ και «από μέσα» ο Βγενόπουλος. Αν για παράδειγμα ο Βωβός, στριμωγμένος οικονομικά και πολιτικά υποχρεωθεί να παραχωρήσει τα δικαιώματα του στη γη, ο Βγενόπουλος θα είναι ο καλύτερα οικονομικά και πολιτικά πλασαρισμένος για να τα αποκτήσει και έτσι να γίνει κύριος ενός ΠΑΟ που θα μπορεί και αυτός να κατακτάει πλαστικά πρωταθλήματα. Αυτό δεν θα ήταν τόσο τραγικό αν δεν αποτελούσε το θρίαμβο μιας μαφιόζικης πολιτικής που παραδίδει όλη τη χώρα σε ανθρώπους μιας υπερδύναμης που καταστρέφει ότι δεν μπορεί αγοράσει. Κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες η μόνη λύση για να βρουν οι 800 εργάτες τη δουλειά τους, οι φίλαθλοι ένα γήπεδο αλλά διατηρώντας την αξιοπρέπειά τους, και οι πολίτες της Αθήνας λίγο πράσινο με την εφαρμογή της προοδευτικής στις δοσμένες συνθήκες διπλής ανάπλασης είναι η εξής: δικός τους μαζικός αγώνας ενάντια σε ΣΥΝ και ΣτΕ. Δικός τους αγώνας σημαίνει ανεξάρτητος *και* από τους δυτικούς καπιταλιστές που σέρνονται και εκλιπαρούν τους σοσιαλφασίστες για να μπορούν να συμμετέχουν στο υπό την ηγεμονία των τελευταίων σκληρό εκμεταλλευτικό καθεστώς.​ 

http://www.oakke.gr/na410/podosfero_410.htm​*Πώς ο σοσιαλφασισμός χειρίζεται το ζήτημα του ποδοσφαίρου και ειδικότερα το ζήτημα του Παναθηναϊκού*​ 
Από τότε όμως μέχρι σήμερα, ο βασικός αντίπαλος του Παναθηναϊκού, δηλαδή ο Ολυμπιακός του πρώην πράκτορα της Στάζι Κόκκαλη, απόκτησε γήπεδο για πενήντα χρόνια. Μέσα από ένα όργιο παρανομιών και με δικαιολογία τους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες, το ρωσόδουλο καθεστώς δώρισε κυριολεκτικά τζάμπα ένα τεράστιο γήπεδο και με τεράστιους εμπορικούς χώρους μέσα και γύρω από αυτό στον εκλεκτό του άνθρωπο. Ο Κόκκαλης δεν πλήρωσε ούτε το χαρτόσημο με ειδική ρύθμιση της Βουλής. Αυτό το σκάνδαλο τόλμησε να το φέρει στη δημοσιότητα ο δημοσιογράφος Συρίγος πράγμα που του κόστισε μια δολοφονική απόπειρα. Οι ελάχιστες αντιδράσεις των σοβινιστών της ελληνικής ολυμπιακής επιτροπής γρήγορα σταμάτησαν. Ποιος θα τολμήσει να σηκώσει ανάστημα ενάντια σε όλο το τετρακομματικό καθεστώς; Πού το βρήκαν άλλωστε οι σοβινιστές κάτι τέτοιο;​


----------



## sarant (Mar 19, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά δεν λέει τι πίνουν.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 19, 2009)

Άμα φτάνουμε να δίνουμε βάση στα παραληρήματα της οακκε, τι να πει κανείς πια...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

Για μένα οι θέσεις του ΣΥΝ στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα είναι πολύ πιο παραληρηματικές απ' ό,τι της ΟΑΚΚΕ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2009)

Πάντως, η κόντρα ανάμεσα στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και τις δουλειές που δίνει το τσιμέντο είναι υπαρκτή. Και ξέρουμε ότι ως τώρα κέρδιζε το τσιμέντο. Δεν ξέρω αν θα επιζήσει ο καπιταλισμός (ή κάποια σαχλαμπούχλα που [θα] λέγεται καπιταλισμός), αλλά, αν θέλει να επιζήσει ο άνθρωπος, θα πρέπει να βρει ισορροπίες και μοντέλα «ανάπτυξης» που θα δίνουν δουλειές χωρίς να καταστρέφεται το περιβάλλον. Κανένα από τα δύο σκέλη δεν είναι αμελητέο, και τη διαχείριση της κρίσης του Ελαιώνα δεν θα την άφηνα ούτε στον Συνασπισμό ούτε στον Βωβό ούτε στην (τι είναι αυτό;) ΟΑΚΚΕ. Αλλά δεν ξέρω και πού θα την άφηνα.


----------



## curry (Mar 19, 2009)

Πρόσφατα βρέθηκα σε μια τεχνητή πόλη στο Ίλιον. Έχει σύμπλεγμα κινηματογραφικό, φαστ-φουντ και καφετέριες (όλα αλυσίδες), καταστήματα (δεν πρόσεξα αν ήταν όλα αλυσίδες) και λοιπά και λοιπά. Έχει πάρκινγκ, γιγάντιες πινακίδες νέον, ωραίες τσιμεντένιες κολώνες και κάτι δεντράκια που μοιάζουν να έχουν μπει με λογική μακέτας (δηλ. εκεί θα μπει το πράσινο, βάλε ένα δεντράκι για σημάδι). Ήταν τόσο μίζερο, ψεύτικο, άχαρο, απρόσωπο που με έπιασε κατάθλιψη. 
Το ζήτημα της αισθητικής μοιάζει πολυτέλεια στις μέρες μας, κακώς βέβαια κατά τη γνώμη μου. Και επειδή δηλαδή ο Ελαιώνας έχει το κακό του το χάλι από άποψη μόλυνσης κλπ, η μόνη διέξοδος είναι ένα ψεύτικο μίζερο κατασκεύασμα; Αντί να παίζουν τα παιδιά του κόσμου στις λακκούβες, η μόνη άλλη λύση είναι να παίζουν στα τσιμέντα; Αντί να βολτάρει κανείς μέσα στο πράσινο, προτιμά να βολτάρει μέσα στα τσιμέντα και να χαζεύει βιτρίνες με προϊόντα που δεν μπορεί να αγοράσει; (γιατί είναι εντελώς αλλού όποιος νομίζει ότι θα πλουτίσουν οι περίοικοι από το γήπεδο/εμπορικό κέντρο. Οι τζαμάδες και ασφαλιστές θα πλουτίσουν, να 'ναι καλά τα χουλιγκάνια). Προσωπικά αν μου έλεγαν ότι στη γειτονιά μου θα γίνει γήπεδο, δεδομένης της σημερινής κατάστασης, θα οργάνωνα εξέγερση - πώς τσιρίζουν κάτι αχαρακτήριστοι για τα κέντρα του ΟΚΑΝΑ; Έτσι θα έκανα και χειρότερα. 
Αλλά όπως και να έχει, το γήπεδο είναι δεδομένο, για το εμπορικό μιλάμε. Και επιστρέφω στο θέμα μου: όταν κάτι ξεκινά από το μηδέν σε αυτή τη χώρα, πρέπει αποκλειστικά να γίνεται τσιμέντο; Δεν υπάρχει μέση λύση;

Και μια απορία: εργάτες δεν θα απασχοληθούν για να μετατραπεί σε πάρκο αντί για εμπορικό κέντρο η περιοχή; Δεν θα απασχολείται μόνιμα κόσμος για τη φροντίδα και τη φύλαξή του; Τι νομίζουν δηλαδή; Ότι θα περάσει ο Πανοραμίξ και θα σπείρει μαγικά βελανίδια;


----------



## Costas (Mar 21, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρουσα μεθοδολογία, πάντως: έχω έναν αντίπαλο (Α). Βρίσκω έναν αντίπαλο του αντιπάλου μου (Β), εντελώς παραληρηματικό, και τσιτάρω τα επιχειρήματά του εκτενέστατα, για να χτυπήσω τον αντίπαλό μου, τον Α. Όταν μου λένε πως ο αντίπαλος του αντιπάλου μου, ο Β, είναι σε παραλήρημα, αυτός και τα επιχειρήματά του, εγώ δεν απαντώ ότι ναι μεν αυτός είναι παραληρηματικός αλλά τα επιχειρήματά του στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο, παρά απαντώ ότι τα επιχειρήματα του αντιπάλου μου, του Α, είναι ακόμα παραληρηματικότερα από τα επιχειρήματα του Β, τα οποία ωστόσο δεν δίστασα να παραθέσω εκτενώς, χωρίς να αποστασιοποιηθώ καθόλου απ' αυτά. Κούκος σε πόσα ταμπλό; Φαίνεται τελικά ότι όλα τα επιχειρήματα καλά είναι, αρκεί να χτυπάνε τον ΣΥΝ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2009)

Απαντάς στο ύφος και το επίπεδο που σου απαντάνε. Όταν δεν ασχολούνται καθόλου με τα επιχειρήματα του Β (και στην τελική, κανείς δεν είπε να ασχοληθείτε με την όλη γραμμή τού Β και να του κάνετε συνολική κριτική, αλλά με δυο-τρία πράγματα από όσα λέει εδώ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και αξίζουν να προβληματιστούμε με αυτά) αλλά με το ποιος είναι αυτός ο Β (αγνοώντας ότι τα δύο από τα τέσσερα τσιταρισμένα κείμενα είναι των εργατών του Βοτανικού κι όχι της ΟΑΚΚΕ, απλώς τα φιλοξενεί ο ιστότοπος της ΟΑΚΚΕ — κι οι εργάτες δηλαδή ψυχή δεν έχουν· θα 'πρεπε να τους ακούμε μοναχά αν ήταν λ.χ. κάτοικοι της Κυψέλης;). Πόσοι είδατε τι και πόσες υπογραφές έχουν μαζευτεί από τους πραγματικούς κατοίκους του Ελαιώνα (εκεί είναι, μέσα στο «παραλήρημα»); Πώς όμως να μιλήσουμε με επιχειρηματολογία όταν το μόνο που λαμβάνεις είναι μια με τη μία διαγραφή τού συνόλου των επιχειρημάτων τού Β «επειδή είναι παραληρηματικός»; Γι' αυτό ακριβώς κι εγώ απάντησα έτσι (σαν νήπιο). Ποτέ δεν ήμουν κατά τού Συν — αλλά τη στιγμή που γέμισε ο Ελαιώνας κορμοράνους και μπήκε άλλος ένας κρίκος στην αλυσίδα μιας συγκεκριμένης φάμπρικας από μια συγκεκριμένη ομάδα πολιτών, έγινε και ο Συν μια γραφικά παραληρηματική ομάδα, που η μόνη της διαφορά με την ΟΑΚΚΕ είναι ότι δεν είναι εξωκοινοβουλευτική. Αν λοιπόν θέλετε να μιλήσουμε επί της ουσίας, εγώ εδώ είμαι — όχι όμως με προαπαιτούμενα για το τι «ιερά και όσια» δεν μπορούμε να αγγίξουμε κατά τη συζήτησή μας.


----------



## Costas (Mar 21, 2009)

Η γενική θέση της Οργάνωσης για την Ανασυγκρότηση του ΚΚΕ (ΟΑΚΚΕ) είναι εδώ και χρόνια γνωστή: ο μεγάλος εχθρός του πλανήτη είναι η Ρωσία, που σήμερα είναι η Ρωσία του Πούτιν. Η μεγαλοαστική τάξη της Ελλάδας είναι πουλημένη στους Ρώσους. Κλπ. κλπ., όποιος έχει γερό στομάχι ή πάλι διάθεση για γέλιο ας διαβάσει τα "πλήρη κείμενα", αν και το εκτενές δείγμα που μας προσφέρθηκε είναι αρκετά εύγλωττο.

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόθεση να συζητήσω επί της ουσίας, πρώτον γιατί δεν είμαι γνώστης του θέματος, δεύτερον γιατί με χωρίζει χάσμα αγεφύρωτο από τους "φίλους" εκείνους των εργατών που τους λένε: "Ποιος σας δίνει ψωμί; όποιος σας δίνει ψωμί, αυτός είναι ο φίλος σας. Οι άλλοι, οι οικολόγοι κλπ., είναι μπουρζουάδες βολεμένοι. Μην τους ακούτε." Αυτό το μοντέλο ανάπτυξης κατάντησε την Αθήνα όπως είναι σήμερα. Μπουλντόζα και τσιμέντο. Τρίτον, δεν έχω ειδική συμπάθεια για τους εργάτες, ούτε είπα ποτέ πως είμαι εργάτης. Άρα αυτά τα περί "εργατών της Κυψέλης" με αφήνουν παγερά αδιάφορο. Ας μονοπωλήσουν το φιλεργατισμό οι εργοδότες τους, που τόσο τους αγαπούν, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται.

Ανεξάρτητα όμως από αυτό, θεωρώ ότι το ξεδιάλεγμα της ήρας από το στάρι στις συγκεκριμένες απόψεις της ΟΑΚΚΕ οφείλει να το κάνει ο αναρτών, και όχι να καλείται να το κάνει (δι' υπερσυνδέσμων) αυτός που διαβάζει τις αναρτήσεις. Αν υπάρχουν "δύο τρία πράγματα" που είναι σωστά, αυτός πρέπει να τα βρει και να τα παρουσιάσει. Και αν το βασικό "φιλεργατικό" επιχείρημα είναι "δώστε δουλειά στους εργάτες", τότε αρκούσε μια παραπομπή στις δηλώσεις Κακλαμάνη για το "λαό του Παναθηναϊκού", που όταν ξυπνήσει θα τα παρασύρει όλα, καθώς και στις θέσεις Βωβού. Εγώ μάλιστα προτείνω επίσης την ίδρυση ανθηρής βιομηχανίας όπλων, που θα προσφέρει δουλειά στους ανέργους (προτού τους βάλει έπειτα να 'καταναλώσουν' τα προϊόντα που παρήγαγαν). Σε όλα αυτά, το μαρξιστικό προπέτασμα καπνού της ΟΑΚΚΕ ποιαν ακριβώς πολιτική λογική εξυπηρετεί;


----------



## Katerina_A (May 19, 2009)

Δεν φτάνει που έχει κάνει σαν τον κ**ο του όλη την Κηφισίας...
Τι κάνει κανείς για τα λεφτά. Και όχι μόνο ο Βωβός, όλοι τους!

Μπλόκο Βωβού στο Βοτανικό

Με εξώδικη δήλωση προς τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, η εταιρεία του Μπάμπη Βωβού επιχειρεί να μπλοκάρει τις εργασίες εκσκαφών για το γήπεδο του Παναθηναϊκού μέχρις ότου εκδοθεί οριστική απόφαση από το ΣτΕ. Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι τη Δευτέρα ο Μπάμπης Βωβός γνωστοποίησε ότι θα διεκδικήσει αποζημίωση 280 εκ. ευρώ αν δεν συμπεριληφθεί στη Διπλή Ανάπλαση το εμπορικό κέντρο. 

Το κείμενο της ανακοίνωσης:

«Η διοίκηση της «Μπάμπης Βωβός – Διεθνής Τεχνική Α.Ε.» απέστειλε προς τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του Υ.ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε. εξώδικη δήλωσή της, με την οποία, επιφυλασσόμενη παντός νομίμου δικαιώματός της, τις καλεί να μην προχωρήσουν στην χορήγηση αδείας εκσκαφών, αντιστηρίξεων και λοιπών οικοδομικών εργασιών για το γήπεδο του Παναθηναϊκού προ της εκδόσεως της οριστικής αποφάσεως του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας, με την οποία θα κρίνεται επιτρεπτή η κατασκευή εμπορικού κέντρου, βάσει των διατάξεων του άρθρου 12, παρ. 2β, του Ν. 3481/2006, δηλαδή με συντελεστή δομήσεως 1,6 και εμπορικές χρήσεις».


----------



## Katerina_A (May 25, 2009)

Βωβός: «Θα καταφύγω στα δικαστήρια»

Συνέντευξη Τύπου παραχώρησε ο Μπάμπης Βωβός για να μιλήσει σχτικά με τη διαφαινόμενη αρνητική απάντηση του ΣτΕ για την ανέγερση του εμπορικού κέντρου δικών του συμφερόντων στο χώρο που προορίζεται για την ανέγερση του νέου γηπέδου του Παναθηναϊκού. 

Ο Βωβός ξεκαθάρισε ότι δεν θεωρεί τίποτα ως τετελεσμένο, μέχρι να εκδοθεί η απόφαση του ΣτΕ. Τότε και μόνο θα κινηθεί δικαστικά για να μπλοκάρει τη Διπλή Ανάπλαση: Αν η απόφαση δεν μας δικαιώνει, έχουμε την υποχρέωση να κάνουμε ό,τι πρέπει προκειμένου να μην γίνει η διπλή ανάπλαση. Θα προχωρήσουμε δηλαδή σε ανάκληση της δωρεάς. Θα ζητήσουμε να απαγορευτεί ακόμη και η έκδοση των αδειών από το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ». Επίσης πρόσθεσε «απόφαση δεν έχει δημοσιευθεί. Αναμένουμε τη δημοσίευση των όσων έγιναν στις 15 Μαΐου στην ολομέλεια του ΣτΕ, η εταιρεία δεν μπορεί να προχωρήσει άμα δεν έχει την απόφαση, άρα το έργο παίρνει κάποια παράταση. Μένουν άνεργοι 511 άνθρωποι και δημιουργούνται οικονομικές επιπτώσεις στην εταιρεία μας. Προσδοκώ ότι το σεβαστό δικαστήριο θα μας δικαιώσει και θα δει ότι χωρίς το Εμπορικό Κέντρο διπλή ανάπλαση δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Είναι αναγκαία η άμεση δημοσίευση της απόφασης του ΣτΕ. Για μένα η διπλή ανάπλαση είναι το μεγαλύτερο περιβαλλοντολογικό επίτευγμα της Αθήνας».

Στη συνέχεια ρωτήθηκε αν θα δεχτεί μείωση στο συντελεστή δόμησης από 1,6 σε 0,8 και η απάντησή του ήταν «όχι γιατί δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι μικρότερο. Μικρότερο εμπορικό δεν θα είναι επιτυχές. *Μια λύση είναι να μην φτιαχτεί το πολυλειτουργικό κτίριο του δήμου και να πάει αυτός ο συντελεστής δόμησης στο κτίριο μας*». (Η επισήμανση δική μου).

Μετά τη συνέντευξη Τύπου, σε "πηγαδάκι" που δημιουργήθηκε, υποστήριξε ότι προτίθεται να καταφύγει ακόμα και στα ευρωπαϊκά δικαστήρια αν δεν δικαιωθεί.


----------



## Elsa (May 25, 2009)

Στο μεταξύ, όχι πολύ μακριά από εκεί:
*Η δίκη του Mall Athens*

Και να ήταν μόνο αυτά τα δύο... Από τον Πειραιά (στο παλιό εργοστάσιο Ρετσίνα) μέχρι την Παλλήνη (κτήμα Καμπά) με ενδιάμεση στάση στο Γαλάτσι (δίπλα στην Ομορφοκλησιά) ετοιμάζονται γιγάντια εμπορικά κέντρα τύπου Mall. Και καλά όλα τα άλλα (λέμε τώρα). Πού θα τα βρίσκουν τα λεφτά να αγοράζουν -αν αγοράζουν- οι πελάτες;


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

Την ανάπτυξη των Mall δεν την οδηγούν τόσο οι ανάγκες των πελατών, όσο των επιχειρήσεων: Με μίσθωμα στο εν τρίτο (και λιγότερο) της Ερμού, μπορούν να έχουν κατάστημα ευπρεπέστατο (ως και γκλαμουράτο), με τεράστια (κι εγγυημένη) περαντζάδα, που δεν απειλείται από πορείες, κλεισίματα του κέντρου τής πόλης και βανδαλισμούς.


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2009)

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι ειναι συγκεκριμένος τύπος καταστήματος που πάει στα εμπορικά κέντρα- οι πολυεθνικές. Στην Ελλάδα π.χ το 40% κάθε εμπορικού κέντρου το έχει νοικιάσει η Ιντιτέξ (μπορεί να υπερβάλλω, αλλά έτσι μοιάζει). Η Ιντιτέξ είναι η εταιρεία που έχει τα Ζαρα, Μπέρσκα, Μασιμο Ντούτι κλπ. Το υπόλοιπο 60% είναι παρόμοιες πολυεθνικές που έχουν χρήματα και κάνουν διαπραγματεύσεις και καπαρώνουν πριν ακόμα θεμελιωθεί το έργο. Τα ανεξάρτητα μαγαζιά είναι συνήθως καταχωνιασμένα μακρυά από την είσοδο. 

Όσο για τις ανάγκες των πελατών, είχα βρει πριν δυο-τρία χρόνια ένα πολύ καλό άρθρο στη Χέραλντ Τρίμπιουν που δεν το βρίσκω τώρα που έλεγε αυτό που λίγο πολύ ξέρουμε, ότι η κυριακάτικη οικογενειακή εκδρομή έχει αντικατασταθεί από την εκδρομή στο εμπορικό κέντρο. ότι η αλλαγή εμπορευμάτων κάθε έξι βδομάδες γίνεται για να μας κάνει να ξαναπάμε στα μαγαζιά κλπ κλπ. επιπλέον δεν είναι όλα τα υποκαταστήματα κερδοφόρα, αλλά οι εταιρείες τα συντηρούν για να προβάλλουν τη φίρμα (όπως τα καταστήματα- μουσεία της Apple και της Nike) και για να κάνουν πλύση εγκεφάλου στον πελάτη ότι υπάρχουν- αν περπατάς στην Ερμού π.χ και βλέπεις τρία Ζάρα, ε, τί στο καλό, θα θυμάσαι ότι υπάρχει το Ζάρα.
Αν το βρω θα το στείλω. 
Φέτος στο Λονδίνο τη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα που τα μαγαζιά ανοίγουν, στις κυριλέ γειτονιές με τις ακριβές και μεμονωμένες μπουτίκ τα μαγαζιά ήταν κλειστά και οι κάτοικοι είχαν βγει οικογενειακώς να απολαύσουν τη λιακάδα. Όσοι δεν ήταν στην Ελβετία για σκι ή στο εξοχικό τους, δηλαδή. Η αργία είναι αργία γι' αυτούς. Για το πόπολο η αργία είναι ευκαιρία να πάνε για κατάθεση στο εμπορικό κέντρο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2009)

SBE, καλά τα λες, αλλά στην Ελλάδα εξακολουθούν να είναι κλειστά τα μαγαζιά τις Κυριακές και τις αργίες. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω δει οικογενειακή εξόρμηση σε εμπορικά κέντρα, παρά μόνο όταν πρωτοανοίγουν και μαζεύεται όλος ο κόσμος από περιέργεια. Βέβαια έχω πάει μόνο σε δύο, το The Mall και το Golden Hall. Το πρώτο μαζεύει χιλιάδες παιδιά που βγαίνουν με την παρέα τους, αφού στεγάζει και κινηματογράφους, το δεύτερο μάλλον κυρίες τρελαμένες με το σόπινγκ. Αυτή είναι η εντύπωσή μου, τουλάχιστον. Μπορεί να είναι λανθασμένη, μια και δεν συχνάζω σε εμπορικά κέντρα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

SBE said:


> ...που έλεγε αυτό που λίγο πολύ ξέρουμε, ότι η κυριακάτικη οικογενειακή εκδρομή έχει αντικατασταθεί από την εκδρομή στο εμπορικό κέντρο.



Αυτό είναι κλασική νοοτροπία αυτών των χωρών (Αμερική, Αγγλία) και οφείλεται σε διάφορους παράγοντες. Μέχρι και παιδικά παιχνίδια έβγαζαν με θέμα το Mall (π.χ. η Μπάρμπι στο εμπορικό κέντρο). 

Ελπίζω να μην επικρατήσει κι εδώ σε αμφιβόλου ποιότητας και ασφάλειας παράνομα κτίρια. Δυστυχώς, αυτό που λέει ο Ζάζουλα είναι σωστό. Η κατάσταση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει το κέντρο της Αθήνας λόγω της ανικανότητας των υπευθύνων, αναγκάζει τις επιχειρήσεις να τα μαζεύουν και να φεύγουνε.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Η κατάσταση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει το κέντρο της Αθήνας λόγω της ανικανότητας των υπευθύνων, αναγκάζει τις επιχειρήσεις να τα μαζεύουν και να φεύγουνε.


Σε συνδυασμό βέβαια με την κλασική ελληνική απληστία που 'χει στείλει τα επαγγελματικά ενοίκια στο Θεό τού Θεού κι έχει κάνει την Ερμού (την ποια;!) έναν απ' τους ακριβότερους «εμπορικούς» δρόμους του σύμπαντος...


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Σε συνδυασμό βέβαια με την κλασική ελληνική απληστία...



...και την γνωστή ελληνική απλοχεριά...

Πόσα θέλετε για το ημιυπόγειο των 34 τ.μ; 500 ευρώ το μήνα; Κανένα πρόβλημα!


----------



## stathis (May 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Σε συνδυασμό βέβαια με την κλασική ελληνική απληστία που 'χει στείλει τα επαγγελματικά ενοίκια στο Θεό τού Θεού κι έχει κάνει την Ερμού (την ποια;!) έναν απ' τους ακριβότερους «εμπορικούς» δρόμους του σύμπαντος...


Αν δεν έπεσαν τα ενοίκια μετά τα "Δεκεμβριανά", μπορούμε να τα επαναλάβουμε. (μπλακ χιούμορ...)


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> ...και την γνωστή ελληνική απλοχεριά...
> 
> Πόσα θέλετε για το ημιυπόγειο των 34 τ.μ; 500 ευρώ το μήνα; Κανένα πρόβλημα!



-Πόσα θέλετε γι' αυτόν τον καφέ, που στις άλλες χώρες κάνει 1,5 ευρώ; 
-4 ευρώ. 
-Κανένα πρόβλημα!

-Πόσα θέλετε γι' αυτό το προϊόν που στις άλλες χώρες κάνει 80 ευρώ;
-150 ευρώ. 
-Κανένα πρόβλημα!

-Πόσα θέλετε για να χαρακτηρίσετε τον Έλληνα ως το μεγαλύτερο κορόιδο που κυκλοφορεί στον κόσμο; 
-Αυτόν τον χαρακτηρισμό τον έχετε κερδίσει με το σπαθί σας.
-Ευχαριστώ πολύ, κανένα πρόβλημα!


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> SBE, καλά τα λες, αλλά στην Ελλάδα εξακολουθούν να είναι κλειστά τα μαγαζιά τις Κυριακές και τις αργίες.


Καλομελέτα κι έρχεται.
Η εντύπωση που έχω εγώ απο το Mall που πήγα μια φορά ήταν ότι η Inditex είχε τα μισά μαγαζιά, ότι ήταν γεμάτο εφήβους που χαζολογάνε στα εστιατόρια και τις καφετέριες και τα σινεμά (μόνο εφήβους, όπως μόνο εφήβους έχω δει στο Σταρμπακς της γειτονιάς μου στην Αθήνα). Η υπόλοιπη οικογένεια ψώνιζε. Κι αν ακόμα δεν έχει αντικατασταθεί η οικογενειακή έξοδος από επίσκεψη στο εμπορικό κέντρο, η γενιά που ξημεροβραδιάζεται εκεί σε λίγα χρόνια θα πηγαίνει τα παιδιά της εκεί. 
Φίλη από παραθαλάσσια μεγάλη πόλη στην Ελλάδα μου λέει πώς περνά τη μέρα της: μπλα μπλα και μετά πέρασα από τα μαγαζιά, χάζεψα λίγο, πήρα κάτι, μετά πήγα για καφέ. 
Την επόμενη: μπλα μπλα και μετά πέρασα από τα μαγαζιά, χάζεψα λίγο, πήρα κάτι, μετά πήγα για καφέ. 
Την επόμενη: μπλα μπλα και μετά πέρασα από τα μαγαζιά, χάζεψα λίγο, πήρα κάτι, μετά πήγα για καφέ. 
κλπκλπκλπ
Δεν είπε μια μέρα πήγα στη θάλασσα να μαζέψω βοτσαλάκια, το "χάζεψα λίγο" (και άφησα ένα μικρο ποσό) είναι η μόνη ασχολία πια;;;


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2009)

SBE said:


> Την επόμενη: μπλα μπλα και μετά πέρασα από τα μαγαζιά, χάζεψα λίγο, πήρα κάτι, μετά πήγα για καφέ.


Σ' ένα φόρουμ με μεγάλο αριθμό μεταφραστών, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές γυναίκες που λειτουργούν μ' αυτό το μοτίβο. Η δουλειά μας δεν επιτρέπει ούτε τις βόλτες στα μαγαζιά, ούτε το χάζεμα, ούτε το "πάω για καφέ". Αλλά, ούτως ή άλλως, εμένα αυτά δεν μου άρεσαν ποτέ, ούτε τις ελεύθερες μέρες μου δεν τα κάνω.


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Σ' ένα φόρουμ με μεγάλο αριθμό μεταφραστών, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές γυναίκες που λειτουργούν μ' αυτό το μοτίβο. Η δουλειά μας δεν επιτρέπει ούτε τις βόλτες στα μαγαζιά, ούτε το χάζεμα, ούτε το "πάω για καφέ". Αλλά, ούτως ή άλλως, εμένα αυτά δεν μου άρεσαν ποτέ, ούτε τις ελεύθερες μέρες μου δεν τα κάνω.



H συγκεκριμένη ανήκε στο είδος "δημόσιος υπάλληλος/ καθηγητής γυμνασίου" κλπ. Το παράδειγμα ήταν γιατί δεν είδα κανένα ενδιαφέρον για χόμπυ που γεμίζουν τις ελεύθερες ώρες εκτός από τα ψώνια. Και η εντύπωση που έχω από την Ελλάδα είναι ότι τα χόμπυ είναι για τους λίγους φανατικούς, είναι πεντέξι πράγματα (μουσική ή σπορ ή γλώσσες π.χ.) και για τους πολλούς οι ελεύθερες ώρες είναι είτε για χάζεμα στα μαγαζιά είτε για χάζεμα στην καφετέρια είτε και τα δύο. Εδώ μέσα μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν οπαδοί αυτής της θρησκείας, αλλά δεν είναι ικανός αριθμός για να επηρεάσουν τα γενικότερα ρεύματα. 
Κι η Κυριακάτικη εκδρομή που ανέφερα πιο πάνω έχει γίνει εκδρομή προς κάποια εξοχική ταβέρνα, καφές σε καμιά καφετέρια με θεά κλπ. Όσο πιο μακρυά από τη φύση γίνεται δηλαδή.


----------



## Costas (Mar 27, 2010)

Katerina_A said:


> Στη συνέχεια [ο Βωβός] ρωτήθηκε αν θα δεχτεί μείωση στο συντελεστή δόμησης από 1,6 σε 0,8 και η απάντησή του ήταν «όχι γιατί δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι μικρότερο. Μικρότερο εμπορικό δεν θα είναι επιτυχές.



Δήλωση των Οικολόγων-Πράσινων για τον Ελαιώνα (23 Μαρτ.):

Σε μια πόλη με το έλλειμμα πρασίνου της Αθήνας και με σοβαρά πλήγματα στα περιαστικά δάση από τις μεγάλες πυρκαγιές του 2007 και του 2009, η προστασία και διεύρυνση των ελεύθερων χώρων οφείλει να αποτελεί προτεραιότητα. Ο Ελαιώνας, όπου το Π.Δ. του 1995 προβλέπει 3.000 στρέμματα για πράσινο, κατέχει ιδιαίτερη θέση ανάμεσα στους δυνητικούς πνεύμονες της πόλης.

Η προσφυγή των 130 πολιτών κατά της ρύθμισης Σουφλιά για το γήπεδο του ΠΑΟ και το γιγαντιαίο εμπορικό κέντρο του κ. Βωβού, απέτρεψε το χειρότερο για την πόλη και άνοιξε δυνατότητες να τεθεί το θέμα σε νέα βάση.

Το νέο σχέδιο του Υπουργείου Ενέργειας & Περιβάλλοντος και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής:

* Αποτελεί βελτιωμένη πρόταση σε σχέση με τη προηγούμενη ρύθμιση, καθώς προβλέπει περισσότερους κοινόχρηστους χώρους πρασίνου και μειώνει σημαντικά τη δομημένη έκταση στη περιοχή του Βοτανικού.

* Διατηρεί, έστω και με μικρότερο εμβαδόν, το Εμπορικό Κέντρο ιδιοκτησίας Βωβού, για το οποίο εκφράζουμε την αντίθεσή μας, καθώς διατηρούμε σοβαρότατες αντιρρήσεις και αμφιβολίες για την χρησιμότητά του από πολεοδομική και κοινωνική άποψη

* Συνεχίζει να ακυρώνει τους χώρους πρασίνου που προβλέπονταν στο Π.Δ. 1995 για τον Ελαιώνα, χώροι που αποτελούν το ελάχιστο απολύτως απαραίτητο για την πόλη.

* Επιμένει στη χωροθέτηση του γηπέδου του ΠΑΟ χωρίς συγκριτική μελέτη και χωρίς σύνδεση με την επικαιροποίηση του Ρυθμιστικού. Η απλή τήρηση της νομιμότητας δεν αρκεί για να έχουμε βιώσιμη χωροταξία.

* Αφήνει άθικτο το σχεδιασμό για μεγάλο υπόγειο γκαράζ στο χώρο του παλιού γηπέδου στη Λεωφόρο Αλεξάνδρας. Το σχέδιο αυτό ακυρώνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την προοπτική για υψηλό πράσινο και επιδεινώνει τα κυκλοφοριακά προβλήματα των Αμπελοκήπων πριμοδοτώντας την πρόσβαση του ΙΧ σε μια δύσκολη γι' αυτό περιοχή.



Οι Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι θεωρούμε ότι η νέα ρύθμιση αντιπροσωπεύει έναν επώδυνο συμβιβασμό εις βάρος της πόλης μας. Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν να ζητάμε:

* Να προχωρήσει η υλοποίηση του πρασίνου και η συνολική αναβάθμιση του Ελαιώνα όπως προβλέπεται από το Προεδρικό Διάταγμα του 1995, με μέριμνα για συνεκτικούς χώρους πρασίνου και όχι απλές πρασιές ή μικρούς χώρους που εύκολα μετατρέπονται σε χώρους στάθμευσης.

* Να ξεκινήσουν συγκριτικές μελέτες χωροθέτησης, στα πλαίσια της επικαιροποίησης του Ρυθμιστικού, για όλες τις εκκρεμείς υπερτοπικές χρήσεις όπως τα γήπεδα ΠΑΟ και ΑΕΚ, η Όπερα, η Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη και ο σταθμός των ΚΤΕΛ. Θέλουμε ανοικτό και δημόσιο διάλογο για την εξέλιξη και το μέλλον της πόλης μας.

* Να διατεθεί αποκλειστικά για υψηλό πράσινο ο χώρος που θα αποδεσμευτεί στη Λ. Αλεξάνδρας, χωρίς το σχεδιαζόμενο μεγάλο γκαράζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2010)

Η Όπερα και η Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη δεν έχουν χωροθετηθεί στον παλιό ιππόδρομο, στην παραλία της Καλλιθέας, όπου θα κατασκευαστούν με χορηγία του ιδρύματος Νιάρχου;


----------



## Costas (Mar 27, 2010)

Ναι· απ' όσο ξέρω, τουλάχιστον.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 27, 2010)

Ναι, βέβαια, Δρ7x.
Σήμερα μάλιστα, σε γνωστό σύλλογο της Καλλιθέας :) , αναρτήθηκε μια αφίσα του δήμου που δείχνει πώς (θα) έχουν τα πράματα στην παραλία...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η Όπερα και η Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη δεν έχουν χωροθετηθεί στον παλιό ιππόδρομο, στην παραλία της Καλλιθέας, όπου θα κατασκευαστούν με χορηγία του ιδρύματος Νιάρχου;


Ναι, και από ό,τι ξέρω θα είναι και πολύ ωραίες οι εγκαταστάσεις.
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=4567175&ct=4


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Υπογράφηκε το προεδρικό διάταγμα για τη διπλή ανάπλαση σε Αλεξάνδρας - Ελαιώνα

Υπεγράφηκε [sic] το Προεδρικό Διάταγμα που ορίζει τους περιβαλλοντικούς όρους της διπλής ανάπλασης στη λεωφόρο Αλεξάνδρας και τον Ελαιώνα. [...] (Είδηση από τον ΣΚΑΪ).


----------



## Costas (Oct 9, 2012)

Και ο μεν ερασιτέχνης ΠΑΟ δεν συναινεί, ο δε Βωβός έκανε αίτηση υπαγωγής στο άρθρο 99...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 10, 2012)

Διάβασα την ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας λίγο διαγωνίως, είδα την καθησυχαστική παράγραφο προς τους μετόχους, αλλά δεν είδα να κάνει καμιάν αναφορά στους εργαζόμενους, που απ' ότι διάβαζα κάπου αλλού (δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω όμως) είναι απλήρωτοι 2,5 χρόνια!
Τον φάγαμε τον καημένο με τις αντιδράσεις για τον Βοτανικό... το κρίμα στο λαιμό μας.


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2012)

Και εδώ η άλλη (μια από τις πολλές) άποψη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2012)

Πάντως αν όλα αυτά σημαίνουν ότι δεν θα δούμε στο μέλλον κι άλλα κτίρια στην Αθήνα με άσπρο μάρμαρο, μαύρη τζαμαρία και επιχρυσωμένα κάγκελα, θα χαρώ πολύ.

ΥΓ Από κάποιον που εργαζόταν στον Βωβό είχα ακούσει ότι ήταν εντάξει στη μισθοδοσία, οπότε μήπως αυτό το ότι δεν τους έχει πληρώσει δυόμισι χρόνια είναι η κλασσική ραδιοαρβύλα που κυκλοφορεί σε κάθε τέτοια περίπτωση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2012)

Συνελήφθη ο Μ. Βωβός για χρέη προς το Δημόσιο (πηγή: Capital.gr)

Από το άρθρο:

[...]
Η ανακοίνωση της Αστυνομίας, χωρίς να κατονομάζει τον πρόεδρο της Τεχνικής Εταιρείας έχει ως έξης: "Συνελήφθη στο Μαρούσι, από αστυνομικούς του Τ.Α. Ψυχικού, 79χρονος ημεδαπός, Πρόεδρος Τεχνικής Εταιρείας, για μη καταβολή οφειλών προς το Δημόσιο συνολικού ύψους 1.009.666,11 ευρώ."


----------

